# حوار ساخن بين الشباب والشبات



## KOKOMAN (30 أغسطس 2008)

حوار ساخن بين الشباب والشابات 

الموضوع دة عجبنى جدا وقررت اجيبة هنا ياريت يعجبكم وتجوبوا بكل صراحة

مما لاشك فيه أن كل منا بداخله أسئلة يود طرحها على الجنس الآخر وللوصول إلى الإجابة الصحيحة لابد من أن تكون الإجابة صادرة من صاحب الشأن !!


ولذا سأضع بين أيديكم موضوع شيق جدا 00 ألا وهو الحوار الساخن بين الجنسين (( الفتيات والشباب )) 00 بحيث يقوم كل جنس بطرح مالديه من استفسارات يود من الجنس الآخر الرد عليها 00


من شروط هذا الحوار 00
 أن يقوم الشاب أو الفتاة بطرح سؤال واحد على الجنس الآخر 0
 يجب أن يقوم بالرد على السؤال الجنس الآخر 00 بمعنى أنه إذا قام شاب بطرح سؤال يجب أن يقوم بالرد فتاة وليس شاب 00 ويمكن أن يقوم بالرد أكثر من فتاة 0 وبعد الوصول للإجابات المقنعة 0 يقوم الطرف الآخر بتوجيه سؤال جديد ليقوم الاعضاء من الجنس الآخر بالرد وهكذا 0
 الابتعاد عن الأسئلة المثيرة أو المحرجة أو المستفزة 0
 لامانع من الاستدلال بالصور أو المعلومات من كتب العلماء والادباء 0
 الحوار عبارة عن منافسة شريفة بين الشباب والفتيات 00 ولذا فليس هناك تحيز لجنس معين 0
اتمنى ان تنال الفكره على اعجابكم ​


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

*فكرة جامدة اووووى يا كيرو *
*بس انا عندى مشكلة انى مش عايز اعرف حاجة عن الجنس الاخر *
*ياترى انفع اتابع معاكم ولا لازم اسأل وحد يجاوبنى وكدة *​* اصل انا لاقيتك حاطط شروط وحاجات كدة *
*وانا مش عايز اخترقها *
*وشكرا على موضوعك اللى زى العسل دة*
*وفكرة بجد جميلة*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *فكرة جامدة اووووى يا كيرو *
> 
> *بس انا عندى مشكلة انى مش عايز اعرف حاجة عن الجنس الاخر *
> *ياترى انفع اتابع معاكم ولا لازم اسأل وحد يجاوبنى وكدة *​*اصل انا لاقيتك حاطط شروط وحاجات كدة *
> ...


 
لا ياباشا من حقك طبعا انك تتابع الموضوع 
ولو عندك اى سؤال خطر على بالك ليك الحق انك تضعه 
مرسىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك ومشاركتك  
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## dodi lover (1 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة زى العسل يا كوكو

انا هابتدى اسأل الفتيات واقـــــــــــــــــول:

ليــــــــــــــــــــــــــة!!




































بتحبوا تخلونا نغير عليكم​


----------



## Esther (2 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اول بنت هرد عليك يا دودى و اقولك
اننا لما نلاقيكم بتغيروا علينا بنفرح جدا ونتبسط اووووووى
لان ده  اكبر دليل على حبكم لينا

وبعدين كلنا مش بنحب الولد البارد ( سورى )
يعنى اللى هو بتتكلمى مع واحد غيرى مش مهم 
عايزه تروحى مكان مع اصحابك 
مش هامه انا هخرج مع مين ولا فين ولا مين هما اصحابى دول
يعنى انا ولا فى الدماغ


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

اجابه نموزجيه 

طيب فين سؤالك؟ ​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> اجابه نموزجيه
> 
> طيب فين سؤالك؟


ا*نا هسأل المرة دي..للشباب..
ليه كلمة (بحبك) سهلة عند البعض منكم(بس الاغلبية كده)؟؟و يقولها بس لمجرد التسلية و هو مش عنده شعور الحب ده للبنت اللي قلها انه بحبها؟؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

فى شباب مجرد بيعتبروا الاعجاب حب 
فابيقولوا كلمه بحبك 
وفى نوع تانى بس من الشباب الغير مستحب 
بيحب يتسلى بالبنت ويقولها كلمه بحبك علشان تثق فيه اكتر 

سؤالى 
اكتر شىء بيعلق البنت بالشاب اكتر ​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> وفى نوع تانى بس من الشباب الغير مستحب
> بيحب يتسلى بالبنت ويقولها كلمه بحبك علشان تثق فيه اكتر


*طيب ازاي البنت هتعرف دا النوع؟؟..لانه مش بسهولة انها تعرف انه عم يضحك عليها و يتسلى بيها!!!مع انه دي البنت بتكون مخلصة قوي في حبها له!!!*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مش بيبان اذا كان بيتسلى ولا لاء 
بس المفروض البنت تتأكد الاول من مشاعره تجها 
وبعدين تبادله نفس الشعور ​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> اكتر شىء بيعلق البنت بالشاب اكتر


*1)اكتر شي انه يكون صادق و مخلص لانه الصدق و الاخلاص اكتر حاجتين مهمين في اي علاقة,,
2)حنون و قلبه طيب,,و لو حصل مشكلة بينهم ما يخبي دموعه عنها و يبكي لوحده,,لانه البنت بتضعف قوي لما تشوف الشب اللي بتحبه بيبكي عشانها,,(و اعتقد مش الكل بيأيد دي النقطة)!!!
3)لما تحس انه هي الملجأ الوحيد ليه لما يكون مهموم و تعبان
4)لما يحسسها انه اغلى شي بحياته*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

اجابه رااااااائعه 


سؤالك ؟​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> اجابه رااااااائعه


*شكرا ليك ,,
انا هسأل نفس سؤالك,,
ايه هي اكتر حاجة بتخلي الشب يتعلق بالبنت و يتمنى انها تكون شريكة حياته؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> *ايه هي اكتر حاجة بتخلي الشب يتعلق بالبنت و يتمنى انها تكون شريكة حياته؟؟*




1- انها تكون مهتمه جدا بيه لانى الشاب من طبعته انه بيحب جدا الشخص الالى بيهتم بيه وبيتعلق بيه كمان 
2-لما تحسسه انه اغلى حاجه عندها فى الدنيا ومستحيل تقدر تستغنى عنه 
3-انها تكون نادره فى الزمن ده يعنى تكون مواظبه على حضور الكنيسه واجتماعات الكنيسه ومستقيمه على تعاليم المسيح 
ده نادرا جدا لما تلاقى بنت فيها كل الصفات دى فالبتالى الشاب هيتعلق بيها ​4-لو حصلت عنده مشكله تحاول تساعده فيها وتهون عليه ​ 
سؤالى 
ليه البنات ديما بتحب انى الشاب هوه الالى يقولها كلمه بحبك 
يعنى مش ممكن هيه تقولهالوا الا بعد ماهوه يقولها ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> ليه البنات ديما بتحب انى الشاب هوه الالى يقولها كلمه بحبك
> يعنى مش ممكن هيه تقولهالوا الا بعد ماهوه يقولها ؟؟


*بصراحة ده سؤال سالته لشب صديقي و جاوبني: انه البنت لما تحكي للشب (بحبك) يعني هي اللي تبتدي فيها,هتتغير نظرته ليها,لانه المفروض هو اللي يبتدي فيها,هو صحيح الشب ممكن يحب البنت الجريئة بس مش لدرجة انه هي اللي تقول(بحبك)في الاول!!!
سؤالي:لو في بنت انت معجب فيها هي اللي ابتدت و قالت انها بتحبك,,هتتصرف معها ازاي؟؟يعني هتكون نظرتك ليها ازاي؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*



لو في بنت انت معجب فيها هي اللي ابتدت و قالت انها بتحبك,,هتتصرف معها ازاي؟؟يعني هتكون نظرتك ليها ازاي؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لو انها ببادلها نفس الشعور 
هكون مبسوط جدا انها اعترفتلى بحبها ليه وبعدين مافيش فرق بين حبيبت وحبيته علشان كده مش هاتفرق انها هيه الالى قالت ولا انا الالى قولت 
بس فى زمنا ده صعب جدا انى الواحد يلقى بنت جريئه للدرجه دى انها هيه الالى تقوله بحبك فى الاول ​ 
سؤالى 

اكتر حاجه تشد انتباه البنت للشاب من غير ماتكون لسه عرفته ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> 
> اكتر حاجه تشد انتباه البنت للشاب من غير ماتكون لسه عرفته ؟؟


*قصدك بالشكل يعني؟؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

بالشكل ، طريقه اللبس , طريقه كلامه مع الاخرين 
كده يعنى ​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> بالشكل ، طريقه اللبس , طريقه كلامه مع الاخرين
> كده يعنى


*اوكي:بالنسبة للشكل: اكتر شي بيشد الانتباه هو ملامح الوجه,,و اكتر شي العيون لانها اول شي بيحدد شعورك بالراحة و الامان تجاه الشخص ده,,لانه عن تجربة في ناس بس تطلع بعيونهم ما بترتاحلهم,,و بتحاول تبتعد عنهم باسرع وقت!!و في ناس بترتاح كتير اول ما تطلع بعيونهم و بتحاول انك تتقرب منهم اكتر,,
طريقة اللبس:المهم انه الملابس تكون متناسقة مع بعض في الوانها و مرتبة(و انا بالنسبه اللي بيشد انتباهي الشب اللي بيلبس الرسمي)
طريقة كلامه:و هي دي اهم حاجة,,يعني لازم يكون بيقدر الناس اللي حوليه و بيحترمهم ,,
*
*سؤالي:هل انت من مؤيدي الحب قبل الزواج؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*



سؤالي:هل انت من مؤيدي الحب قبل الزواج؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
انا شايف انى موضوع الحب قبل الزواج ده اهم حاجه 
وانا من مؤيديه
 بس فى ناس بتقول انى الحب بيجى بعد الزواج وده غلط 
لانه مابيكونش حب (ده بيكون تعود )مش اكتر 

سؤالى 
ايه رأيك فى الانسان الرومانسى ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> ايه رأيك فى الانسان الرومانسى ؟؟


سؤال جميل جدا,,
*الرومانسية شي كتير كتير حلو و هي اكيد العنصر المقوي للحب و مستحيل الاستغناء عنها في اي علاقة حب,,و انا برأيي ان الرومانسية منها ما يولد مع الانسان بالفطرة و منها ما يكتسبه عندما يحب و يدخل في علاقة حب ,,فانت لما بتحب تلقائيا بتصير رومانسي وانت مش عارف عن حالك,,و بتتغير نظرتك لكل شي حوليك..
بس اكيد مش لازم ننسى ان كمان الواحد لازم يضل واقعي,,خصوصا بهالزمن,,يعني الرومانسيه الها اوقات معينة.. *


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> سؤال جميل جدا,,
> *الرومانسية شي كتير كتير حلو و هي اكيد العنصر المقوي للحب و مستحيل الاستغناء عنها في اي علاقة حب,,و انا برأيي ان الرومانسية منها ما يولد مع الانسان بالفطرة و منها ما يكتسبه عندما يحب و يدخل في علاقة حب ,,فانت لما بتحب تلقائيا بتصير رومانسي وانت مش عارف عن حالك,,و بتتغير نظرتك لكل شي حوليك..*
> *بس اكيد مش لازم ننسى ان كمان الواحد لازم يضل واقعي,,خصوصا بهالزمن,,يعني الرومانسيه الها اوقات معينة.. *



اجابه شامله كل معانى الرومانسيه 
فى انتظار باقى الاسئله ​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*طيب سؤالي:ايه رأيك بالبنت الجميلة؟؟و هل جمال البنت عند الشباب كل اشي؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> *ايه رأيك بالبنت الجميلة؟؟و هل جمال البنت عند الشباب كل اشي؟؟*




بالنسبه ليا انا 
انا بحب الجمال جدا 
بالنسبه اننا نتكلم ان الجمال كل شىء فا ده شىء مش صح 
 الجمال جمال النفس وجمال الاخلاق قبل ان يكون جمال الوجه 

سؤالى 
صفه بتتمنيها فى شريك حياتك ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> صفه بتتمنيها فى شريك حياتك ؟؟


*بس اطلع بعيونه احس بالحب و الامان و باني ملكت الكون و اللي فيه..
ممكن نفس السؤال؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*



ممكن نفس السؤال؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
الصفه الالى بحبها انها تكون فى شريكت حياتى 
1- الجمال 
2- لون العيون (دى اكتر حاجه بتشدنى للشخص الالى قدامى )

سؤالى 

ايه رأيك فى الزواج فى سن مبكر 
يعنى فى صغر السن ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> 
> ايه رأيك فى الزواج فى سن مبكر
> يعنى فى صغر السن ؟؟


*بصراحة انا مش من مؤيدي الزواج المبكر,,لان الزواج عبارة عن مسؤولية كبيرة,,و يجب ان تتوفر فيه جميع المتطلبات الاساسية لكي يبقى ناجحا و مستمرا..و انا لا اعتقد ان شابا صغيرا بين 18-24قادرا على تامين هذه المتطلبات بل يجب ان يؤمن مستقبله اولا ثم يفكر بالزواج و خصوصا بهالوقت حيث ان متطلبات الحياة اصبحت اكثر و اصعب من قبل,,,
سؤالي:شو بتعنيلك الحياة؟؟و شو اكتر شي بتتمنى انك تحققه فيها؟؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> *سؤالي:شو بتعنيلك الحياة؟؟و شو اكتر شي بتتمنى انك تحققه فيها؟؟؟*





​الحياه  جميله بالمحبه 
نفسى القى شريكه حياتى الالى تشاركنى عمرى كله 
وتكون عن محبه 
ونفسى كمان اعيشها فى قصر كبير علشان تعرف مدى حبى ليها 
ونفسى اسافر بره مصر 

سؤالى 
نفس السؤال الالى جاوبت عليه ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> نفس السؤال الالى جاوبت عليه ؟؟


*الحياة هي عبارة عن مفاجائات ,,منها الحلو و منها المش حلو,,بس بتضل حلوة عشان هيك منكون متمسكين فيها,,لانه الامل لسه موجود,,
اما بشو نفسي,,,بصراحة و من دون ما تستغرب!!نفسي اعيش بمكان ما فيه حدا الا انا... و دا المكان يكون كله طبيعة وشجر و ورد و خضار و مي,,عنجد نفسي بهالشي :-(*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> *بصراحة و من دون ما تستغرب!!نفسي اعيش بمكان ما فيه حدا الا انا... و دا المكان يكون كله طبيعة وشجر و ورد و خضار و مي,,عنجد نفسي بهالشي :-(*




الطبيعه الخلابه اجمل شىء  ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ودة سؤال يا كوكو  اجمل وارق انسان هو الرومانسي بس للاسف قل في زمانا دة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*وسؤالي هو لية الراجل مبيغفرش لو عرف ان خطيبتة كانت حبة واحد قبلة بالرغم من ان دة ماضيوماضي بريءونقي بس حكاية ومكملتش وهي دلوقتي بتحب خطيبها ومفيش غيرة لكن مبتغفروش كل واحد عاوز يكون الاول في حياة حبيبتة
*


rgaa luswa قال:


> ودة سؤال يا كوكو  اجمل وارق انسان هو الرومانسي بس للاسف قل في زمانا دة


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> وسؤالي هو لية الراجل مبيغفرش لو عرف ان خطيبتة كانت حبة واحد قبلة بالرغم من ان دة ماضيوماضي بريءونقي بس حكاية ومكملتش وهي دلوقتي بتحب خطيبها ومفيش غيرة لكن مبتغفروش كل واحد عاوز يكون الاول في حياة حبيبتة


*سؤال كتير رائع اختي,,و عم نستنى اجابات الشباااااااااااااااااااااااب*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *وسؤالي هو لية الراجل مبيغفرش لو عرف ان خطيبتة كانت حبة واحد قبلة بالرغم من ان دة ماضيوماضي بريءونقي بس حكاية ومكملتش وهي دلوقتي بتحب خطيبها ومفيش غيرة لكن مبتغفروش كل واحد عاوز يكون الاول في حياة حبيبتة*


 

اهلا بيكى اولا فى مجال الحوار 
لاء ازاى 
مش شرط انى يكون الزواج من اول حب 
افرض انه انتهه بظروف معينه 
يبقى زنبها هيه ايه او زنبه هوه ايه 
انا بالنسبالى اكيد هزعل شويه 
بس خلاص هوه انتها من حياتها وده الالى يهمنى 

سؤالى 
ليه البنت لما بتشوف الانسان الالى بيحبها واقف مع بنت تانيه (صديقه له )
بتزعل ومابتكلمهوش تانى ولازم هوه الالى يروح يشرحلها الموضوع مع انى الموضوع عادى ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> ليه البنت لما بتشوف الانسان الالى بيحبها واقف مع بنت تانيه (صديقه له )
> بتزعل ومابتكلمهوش تانى ولازم هوه الالى يروح يشرحلها الموضوع مع انى الموضوع عادى ؟؟


*دا انا لو مكانها دي البنت هروح و اضربه هو و هي!!!
انا بقولك ليه,,لانه البنت لما تحب,,دايما بتحب انه حبيبها يكون ليها وحدها,,حتى لو كانت صديقة ليه!!!
لانها دايما بتحس انه ممكن اي بنت انها تاخد حبيبها منها!!!
سؤالي:ايه هو الشي اللي بيحب الشب انه يتباهى فيه قدام البنات؟؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> *ايه هو الشي اللي بيحب الشب انه يتباهى فيه قدام البنات؟؟؟*




شخصيته وملابسه لازم تكون مختلفه عن باقى الشباب ​علشان يشد انتباه الكل 

سؤالى 
ايه هيكون شعورك لو عرفتى فى يوم انى حبيبك مش بيحبك بجد ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> ايه هيكون شعورك لو عرفتى فى يوم انى حبيبك مش بيحبك بجد ؟؟


*ما بعرف شو ممكن يصير فيُ!!! بس رح ازعل كتير..بس مش عليه,,رح ازعل على حالي لاني اعطيت مشاعري و عواطفي لشخص ما بيستحقها و ما بيستاهلها !!لانه هو الشخص الوحيد اللي اعطيته كل الحب و الاخلاص..و هو الوحيد اللي حسيت معه بمعنى الحياة و الحب!!! فليه يعمل معي كده!!!
بس اكيد رح يكون هو الخسران!! لاني بتحداه لو هيلاقي وحده بتحبه قدي!!!
سؤالي: ايه هي اكتر حاجه بتشدك للبنت؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*



ايه هي اكتر حاجه بتشدك للبنت؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​1-لون العيون  (دى يمكن اكتر حاجه بتشدنى للبنت فى الاول )
2- شخصيتها 
3-جمال البنت 
4-طريقه كلامها 
سؤالى 
هل البنت تفضل الاصدقاء ان يكونوا من الشباب ام البنات ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> هل البنت تفضل الاصدقاء ان يكونوا من الشباب ام البنات ؟؟


*الاصدقاء اصدقاء,,سواء من الشباب او من البنات,,بس البنت ممكن هتاخد راحتها اكتر مع بنت متلها في حال واجهتها مشكلة او موقف معين و حبت انه حدا يساعدها و ينصحها,,يعني في مواقف الصديق الشب بيفيد فيها اكتر من الصديقة البنت,,و مواقف تانية بتفيد فيها الصديقة البنت اكتر من الصديق الشب,,
سؤالي:الى اي درجة من التضحية في الحب بتتوقع انك توصل (يعني شو الشي اللي ممكن انك تضحي فيه في سبيل انك تبقى مع حبيبتك)؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			سؤالي:الى اي درجة من التضحية في الحب بتتوقع انك توصل (يعني شو الشي اللي ممكن انك تضحي فيه في سبيل انك تبقى مع حبيبتك)؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*لو كانت فعلا تستاهل انى اضحى عشانها 
فاسأضحى بكل شىء امتلكه 
إلا حاجه واحده من مليوووووووون المستحيل انى اضحى بيها 
دينى ​ 
سؤالى 
اذا عرض عليكى شاب غير مسيحى الزواج كيف سيكون رد فعلك ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> اذا عرض عليكى شاب غير مسيحى الزواج كيف سيكون رد فعلك ؟؟


*
مستحيل!! لانه لن يكون زواجا ناجحا!!
سؤالي:اكتر صفة بتكرهها في البنت..من حيث الشكل..و الشخصية؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> *سؤالي:اكتر صفة بتكرهها في البنت..من حيث الشكل..و الشخصية؟؟*




بالنسبه للشكل :فا مقدرش اعترض على الشكل لانه من عند الله ​وبالنسبه للشخصيه :الغرور  والتكبر 

سؤالى 

ايه رأيك فى الحب على الانترنت ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> ايه رأيك فى الحب على الانترنت ؟؟


*ممكن لاني بعرف بعض الحالات اول تعارفهم كان على النت,,والتقوا و صار بينهم علاقة حب حلوة..بس مش شرط دي تكون نفس النهاية في جميع الحالات
ممكن نفس السؤال؟؟..*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> *ممكن نفس السؤال؟؟..*




مقدرش احكم عليه 
بس اذا كانت كل المعلومات التى اعرفها عن الانسانه التى احببتها على الانترنت صحيحه وصادقه ​سأكمل فى هذا الحب واذا اراد الله ان يتحول هذا الحب الى زواج فلا امانع فى ذلك 

سؤالى 

اذا كان الشخص الالى انتى بتحبيه ده من بلد تانى او محافظه تانيه او قريه تانيه 
هتسيبى محافظتك او بلدك وتعيشى معاه فى بلده
ولا هتطلبى منه انوا يسيب بلده  ؟؟
​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> 
> اذا كان الشخص الالى انتى بتحبيه ده من بلد تانى او محافظه تانيه او قريه تانيه
> هتسيبى محافظتك او بلدك وتعيشى معاه فى بلده
> ولا هتطلبى منه انوا يسيب بلده ؟؟


بصراحة سؤال صعب قوي,,بس ممكن حسب الظروف,,
*يعني لو هو ما قدرش انه يسيب بلده لظرف معين,,انا اسيبها,,ما عندي مشكلة..اصلي بحبه و هكون مستعدة اعيش معه اي مكان,,
سؤالي:انت لقيت حب حياتك ولا لسه؟؟واذا لسه,,شو السبب؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> *سؤالي:انت لقيت حب حياتك ولا لسه؟؟واذا لسه,,شو السبب؟؟*




*انت لقيت حب حياتك ولا لسه؟*
كنت لقيته قبل كده بس سبته يضيع وارتحت منه 
*شو السبب؟؟*​

لانها كانت غير مسيحيه​​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> كنت لقيته قبل كده بس سبته يضيع وارتحت منه
> شو السبب؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


*ربنا بيعوضك انشالله,,,
طيب فين سؤالك؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> *طيب فين سؤالك؟؟*




سورى نسيته 

سؤالى 

نفس السؤال ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> 
> نفس السؤال ؟؟


*يعني ممكن..لسه مش متأكدة !!!!
شو اكتر شي بتحبه في نفسك من حيث الشكل..و من حيث الشخصية؟؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> *شو اكتر شي بتحبه في نفسك من حيث الشكل..و من حيث الشخصية؟؟؟*


​

صعب السؤال ده 
مش هقدر احدد 

سؤالى 
اكتر حاجه بتحبى تعمليها كل يوم ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			صعب السؤال ده 
مش هقدر احدد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**بالعكس ده سؤال سهل كتير*
*



			سؤالى 
اكتر حاجه بتحبى تعمليها كل يوم ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**اكتر شي اني ادخل موقع facebook *


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*و انا هسألك نفس السؤال؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*



و انا هسألك نفس السؤال؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*اولا : بفتح منتدى الكنيسه 
ثانيا:بفتح الاميل 
دى اكتر حاجه بعملها كل يوم 

سؤالى
مواصفات شريك حياتك ؟؟​


----------



## Esther (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن انا ارد يا كوكو
مواصفات شريك حياتى:-​1- حنين جدا
2- بيحبنى حب صادق
3-يكون علاقته حلوه بربنا علشان نقدر نبنى احلى كنيسه
4- يكون انسان محبوب من الناس
5- انه يكون بشوش لانى مش بحب روح الاكتئاب خالص
سؤالى ..............​ايه اكتر صفه بيحبها الشاب فى شريكه حياته؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> ممكن انا ارد يا كوكو


 
اكيد طبعا 



> ايه اكتر صفه بيحبها الشاب فى شريكه حياته؟


 
انها تكون بتبادلنى  نفس حبى ليها 
وتكون متدينه طبعا يعنى العلاقه بربنا وتكون مواظبه على حضور القداسات والاجتماعات الكنسيه 

سؤالى 
اكتر حاجه بتشدك فى الشخص الالى قدامك ؟؟​


----------



## gonees (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*حلوة فكرة الموضوع دا
اكتر حاجة بتشدني ف الشخص اللي قدامي هي شخصيته اكييييييييد وطريقة تعامله مع الناس

سؤالي 
ليه الشاب لما بيحب بيكون عنده حب تملك  ف تصرفاتها وكل شيء  
المفروض يكون في مساحة من الحرية دا رايي*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> *سؤالي
> ليه الشاب لما بيحب بيكون عنده حب تملك ف تصرفاتها وكل شيء
> المفروض يكون في مساحة من الحرية دا رايي*




الموضوع مش تملك ولا حاجه 
انا عن نفسى مش بحب انى اتملك البنت الالى بحبها 
بس تكون مراعيه مشاعرى فى تصرفتها 

سؤالى 
اكتر شخص بتحبى تحكيله عن كل مشاكلك او اى حاجه مضيئاكى ؟؟ 
​


----------



## gonees (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*اكتر حد هو بابا و 2 صحابي
ليه معظم الشباب مش كلهم اكيد بس الاغلبية بيتصفوا بالخيانة او بيحبوا يتسلوا بالبنات ليه دا اساسا موجود *


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> *ليه معظم الشباب مش كلهم اكيد بس الاغلبية بيتصفوا بالخيانة او بيحبوا يتسلوا بالبنات ليه دا اساسا موجود *




زى ماحضرتك زكرتى التسليه 
ليه علشان ده شباب فاضى ومابيعملش حساب لمشاعر الاخرين

سؤالى 
 أتعتقدين أن بامكان البنت  أن تحقق ذاتها في الحياة المهنية ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> أتعتقدين أن بامكان البنت أن تحقق ذاتها في الحياة المهنية ؟؟


*باعتقادي لا مش ممكن,,لانه تحقيق الذات بالنسبة للبنت بيعتمد على المجتمع نفسه...صحيح عم يحكوا انه المجتمع في الزمن دا اصبح منفتح و المرأة اخدت حريتها اكتر من قبل,,و صارت تشارك في جميع مجالات الحياة العملية و المهنية,,بس دا كلام فاضي,,لانه التخلف و العقلية الرجعية لسه موجودة عند اغلب الناس,,
سؤالي:ازاي تقدر تتأكد انه حبيبك او شريك حياتك..مش عم يخونك و يكلم غيرك؟؟؟
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> *سؤالي:ازاي تقدر تتأكد انه حبيبك او شريك حياتك..مش عم يخونك و يكلم غيرك؟؟؟*




صعب شويه التأكد بس بيبان فى طريقه التصرفات 
بتختلف شويه عن الاول قبل مايكلم غيرى​ 
سؤالى 
هل ممكن ان تتزوجى بواحد اعترف لكى انه كان على علاقه بواحده او اكثر؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> هل ممكن ان تتزوجى بواحد اعترف لكى انه كان على علاقه بواحده او اكثر؟؟


*بصراحة دا سؤال في مكانه,,بس يا kokoman متل ما بيقولوا ((الحب اعمى))
يعني هقبل الزواج دا لاني بحبه,,و لانه كمان اعترفلي و ما خبى عني,,بس دا يبقى بشرط انه ما يكلم غيري في حياته,,و انه مستحيل يعيد ماضيه,,و اني اكون في حياته الوحيدة و اكون بالنسبة ليه كل شي,,
سؤالي:ازاي تقدر توصف الخيانة بس بكلمتين؟؟ *


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> *سؤالي:ازاي تقدر توصف الخيانة بس بكلمتين؟؟ *




غدر 

تضحيه 
​سؤالى 

هل يوجد حب صادق خارج العلاقات الاسريه والزوجيه؟؟
​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> 
> هل يوجد حب صادق خارج العلاقات الاسريه والزوجيه؟؟


*قصدك انه هل ممكن انه شخص متزوج/متزوجة انها تحب غير زوجها/زوجته؟؟
لو كان قصدك كده فالجواب هو ممكن بس دي تعتبر خيانة للشريك الاخر,,و الخيانة هي ذنب لا يغتفر,,يبقى لازم ينسى موضوع الحب دا لانه مستحيل يستمر,,
سؤالي:ليه بعد فترة من العلاقة,,بيصير فتور في الحب بين الاتنين؟؟و التعبير عن المشاعر بيبقى مش متل الاول؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*



سؤالي:ليه بعد فترة من العلاقة,,بيصير فتور في الحب بين الاتنين؟؟و التعبير عن المشاعر بيبقى مش متل الاول؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
هرد على السؤال ده بكلمتين فقط وهما الافاده  
مشاغل الحياه 

سؤالى 
هل ستصدقى شاب قال لكى احبك ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> هل ستصدقى شاب قال لكى احبك ؟؟


*لو كان بيني و بين الشب دا صداقة قديمة و كنت بعرفة من قبل و كنت عارفة مين هو,,بصدقه لانه الثقة هتكون موجودة في الحالة دي,,بس اكيد اني هكون حذرة منه!!!
سؤالي: لما الشب يحب هل ممكن انه في يوم ينسى حبيبته..او يقدر يحب غيرها؟؟*


----------



## ايزيس سمير (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*أنا بأقول ان البنت ما تثقش فى اى ولد بسهوله
لحد ماتتأكد من جديته
سؤالى
ليه دايما الولد مابيحطش المسيح قدامه فى علاقته بالبنت*


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> أنا بأقول ان البنت ما تثقش فى اى ولد بسهوله
> لحد ماتتأكد من جديته


*ايوة انا معاكي,,بس المصيبة انك ازاي هتتأكدي,,لانه في شباب ما في اسهل من التمثيل عندهم!!!!
و ما هتقدري تعرفي صدقه من كذبه!!!*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> *سؤالي: لما الشب يحب هل ممكن انه في يوم ينسى حبيبته..او يقدر يحب غيرها؟؟*




​اذا كان حب حقيقى فامن الصعب جدا انوا ينساها حتى لو لاقى حب جديد 
إلا اذا كانت ظروف الحب الاول شديده جدا وتخليه ينساها نهائيا ويندوم على حبه لها 


*



سؤالى
ليه دايما الولد مابيحطش المسيح قدامه فى علاقته بالبنت

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
الموضوع ده مش بيكون الشباب كلها زى بعضها 
فى ناس بتراعى مشاعر الاخرين وبيكون المسيح دائما امام اعينها 
وفى ناس تانيه كل الالى يهمها انها تتسلى وتضيع وقت وخلاص 
ومابيهمهاش مشاعر الاخرين 

سؤالى 
هل البنت تصارح زوجها قبل الزواج ان كانت لها علاقات شبابيه (حب قديم )؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> هل البنت تصارح زوجها قبل الزواج ان كانت لها علاقات شبابيه (حب قديم )؟؟


*اكيد هتصارحة..بس من دون ما تحكيله كامل التفاصيل في الحب القديم ده(لانه اكيد هيزعل,,حتى لو كان عقله متفهم وكبير),,بس اهم شي انه زوجها لاوم يعرف انه كان في حد بحياتها قبليه,,
سؤالي:لو عرفت انه حبيبتك كان ليها ماضي مع شب او اتنين ,,هتتصرف ازاي؟؟و هل ممكن تتركها حتى لو كنت بتحبها ؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> *سؤالي:لو عرفت انه حبيبتك كان ليها ماضي مع شب او اتنين ,,هتتصرف ازاي؟؟*


​

​هطلب منها تحكيلى بكامل التفاصيل عن حبها القديم 
واقولها انى مش هزعل منها بس المهم انى اعرف كل شىء




> *و هل ممكن تتركها حتى لو كنت بتحبها ؟؟*




لاء طبعا 
وبعدين انى اتركها ده شىء مستبعد 
زى مازكرتى لانى  بحبها 

سؤالى 

هل البنات بيؤمنوا بالقسمه والنصيب ؟؟
​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> 
> هل البنات بيؤمنوا بالقسمه والنصيب ؟؟


*اكيد كلنا منأمن في القسمة و النصيب,,بس دا ما بيعني اننا نترك كل شي للقسمة و النصيب..لانه في شي اسمه تضحية,,و خصوصا بالحب,,يعني لو اتنين بيحبوا بعض و كان في ظروف بتمنع انهم يكونوا لبعض..ف دا شي ما بيخليهم يستسلموا و يقولوا(قسمة و نصيب اننا ما نكون لبعض)بالعكس لازم يضحوا لحتى يكونوا لبعض,,
سؤالي:لو كنت بتحب بنت كتير و مستحيل تقدر تستغني عنها..و اكتشفت انها عم تخونك ؟؟ازاي هتتصرف معها؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> *سؤالي:لو كنت بتحب بنت كتير و مستحيل تقدر تستغني عنها..و اكتشفت انها عم تخونك ؟؟ازاي هتتصرف معها؟؟*




مش هقدر اكلمها تانى 
وطبعا هكون زعلان جدا 

سؤالى 

هل من طبيعه البنت ان تحكى لصديقاتهاعن مغامراتها الغرامية ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> 
> هل من طبيعه البنت ان تحكى لصديقاتهاعن مغامراتها الغرامية ؟؟


*اكيد دا اغلب حكي البنات بيكون كده,,بس اكيد مش لكل صديقاتها ..ممكن لصديقة وحده بثق فيها اكتر من باقي صديقاتها,,
سؤال:شو اكتر شي بيحكوا عنه الشباب في جلساتهم مع بعض؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> *سؤال:شو اكتر شي بيحكوا عنه الشباب في جلساتهم مع بعض؟؟*




اغلبيه الكلام بيكون هزار بس لما بيكون فى موضوع جد بنحكى فيه عن جد  ونقعد نسأل بعضينا عملت ايه انهارده وكده 

​سؤالى 
لو بتحبى شاب وجه فى يوم وقالك انا مش هقدر ارتبط بيكى علشان ظروف خارجه عن اردته ؟؟ماذا ستفعلى ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> لو بتحبى شاب وجه فى يوم وقالك انا مش هقدر ارتبط بيكى علشان ظروف خارجه عن اردته ؟؟ماذا ستفعلى ؟؟


*مش عارفة شو ممكن اعمل,,اصلي مش هأقدر اني استغني عنه,لو كنت بحبه,,و هحاول اساعده قد ما بقدر,,بس هنا ممكن اتاكد من حبه اللي لانه لو بيحبني بجد بيقدر يضحي في سبيل انه نبقى مع بعض,,
و في الاخر لكل مشكلة اكيد في حل..
سؤالي:اكتر قسم بتحبه في المنتدى دا؟؟؟*


----------



## love my jesus (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*تشوف ايه الظروف الى بعد الحب اللى بينه وبينه ممكن ميرتبطوش بعض  ويتناقشوا مع بعض*​سوالى :ايه الحاجات اللى يحب الشاب  حبيبته متعملهيش؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> *سؤالي:اكتر قسم بتحبه في المنتدى دا؟؟؟*




ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيات

سؤالى 
هل من طبيعه البنت انها دائما تهتم بأراك الاخرين ؟؟

​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> سوالى :ايه الحاجات اللى يحب الشاب حبيبته متعملهاش؟


 
المضايقه 
الاستفزاز 
الخيانه 

​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> هل من طبيعه البنت انها دائما تهتم بأراك الاخرين ؟؟


*اكيد ,,بس مش كلهم طبعا..لازم فقط تهتم باراء اللي بتوثق فيهم ,,لانه في ناس بيحاولوا الاساءة للاخرين بحجة الراي او النصيحة..
سؤالي:لو كانت معك القوة انك تقدر تغير اشيين سواء في حياتك الشخصية او في العالم اللي حوليك,,شو بيكونوا هالاشيين؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> *سؤالي:لو كانت معك القوة انك تقدر تغير اشيين سواء في حياتك الشخصية او في العالم اللي حوليك,,شو بيكونوا هالاشيين؟؟*




فى العالم الالى حوليا 
ده اول حاجه 
انى اسعد كل الناس ومااخليش حد زعلان 
ثانى حاجه 
اكمل باقى الكنائس التى لم تكمل حتى الان 
والكنائس القديمه يتم تجددها وبناء كنائس جديده 
ياريت الامنيه دى تحقق فعلا بتمنى من ربنا انى كل الكنائس تاخد حقها وتكمل  والكنائس المطلوب بنائها تتبنى 

سؤالى 
ايه الحاجات الالى نفسك الانسان الالى بتحبيه مايعملهاش خالص ؟؟
​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> ايه الحاجات الالى نفسك الانسان الالى بتحبيه مايعملهاش خالص ؟؟


*ما يزعلنيش منه خالص!!
و ما يخلينيش اغير عليه!!
و ما يكلمش بنت غيري!!
ممكن نفس السؤال؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> *ممكن نفس السؤال؟؟*



ماتضايقنيش 
ماتستفزنيش 
 مراعاه مشاعرى 

سؤالى 

ايه رأيك فى حياه العزله ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> 
> ايه رأيك فى حياه العزله ؟؟


*جميلة احيانا,,لما يكون الواحد مننا مخنوء و مهموم و نفسه يبقى لوحده,,بس برضه الناس و الاصحاب بيخلوا الحياة احلى,,
سؤالي:ليش الواحد مننا بيكون عنده الرغبة انه يحب و ينحب(يعني انه يدخل في علاقة حب)؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*



سؤالي:ليش الواحد مننا بيكون عنده الرغبة انه يحب و ينحب(يعني انه يدخل في علاقة حب)؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
الحب بيغير طعم الدنيا للاحسن وبيخلى الانسان يكون ليه امل فى الدنيا 
وانوا ليه حبيب يحس بيه ولما يكون فى مشاكل عنده او مخنوق هيحكى لحبيبه وحبيبه هيسمعله ويهون عليه 
والواحد بيحس انه ماسك الدنيا دى كلها فى اديه 

سؤالى 
نفس السؤال ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> نفس السؤال ؟؟


*الحب هو احساس كتير حلو ,,و الحب هو اجمل احساس ممكن يعيشه الانسان بحياته..لانه الواحد لما بيحب بيحس انه في حدا جنبه,,واقف معه,و عم يشاركه افراحه و همومه,و بيحس انه عايش ليه,,
سؤالي:ليش المجتمع مش ممكن يتقبل الحب؟و خصوصا الاهل؟؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> *سؤالي:ليش المجتمع مش ممكن يتقبل الحب؟و خصوصا الاهل؟؟؟*




​مش كل المجتمعات بتتقبل الحب  وفى مجتمعات بتتقبل الحب 
بالنسبه للاهل 
فى منهم نوعين 
اول نوع : بيشجعوا الجواز عن حب وده شىء جميل علشان الاتنين يكنوا متفاهمين 
ثانى نوع : الجواز التقليدى (يعنى لازم تتجوز من العائله وماينفعش تاخد واحده غريبه عن العائله دى هتخاف عليك )ده كلامهم 

سؤالى 
ايه شعورك لو لاقيتى فار فى حجرتك ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> ايه شعورك لو لاقيتى فار فى حجرتك ؟؟


*هو دا سؤال يا kokoman
و عرفت لمين تسأله!!! دا انا بخاف من كل شيء بيمشي على الارض او بيطير!!!
فايه رايك بالفار بقى!!! دا مش بس هطلع من الغرفة دي!!دا انا هاسيب البيت كله!!!
سؤالي:لما تكون متدايق و تعبان تعمل ايه لحتى تهدا و ترتاح؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> *سؤالي:لما تكون متدايق و تعبان تعمل ايه لحتى تهدا و ترتاح؟؟*




بدخل حجرتى وافضل اتكلم مع ربنا  
وبعد كده بحس انى ارتحت 
وبشكر ربنا على كل حال وانوا بيسمعنى ويرحينى 

مش لاقى سؤال ​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> مش لاقى سؤال


_*ههههههه
معك حق,,دا احنا ما خلينا شي الا و سائلناه,,يلا فكر هتلاقي,,,,,*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> _*معك حق,,دا احنا ما خلينا شي الا و سائلناه,,يلا فكر هتلاقي,,,,,*_




عندك حق  
ده الموضوع وصل 9صفحات 
هههههههههههه ​_

_


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ياجماعه اى حد عندوا سؤال يسأله 
اذا كان للبنات او للشباب ​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ياجماعه اى حد عندوا سؤال يسأله
> اذا كان للبنات او للشباب


*ايووووووووة يا جماعة لانه انا و kokoman استسلمنا!!!ما ضل عندنا اسئلة
هههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

لاقيت سؤال 

ليه البنت بتلبس قصير جدا وضيق جدا ومع العلم انها بتكون عارفه وحافظه كلام ربنا كويس (مع العلم انى الكلام ده مش بينطبق على كل البنات )؟؟
​


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> لاقيت سؤال
> 
> ليه البنت بتلبس قصير جدا وضيق جدا ومع العلم انها بتكون عارفه وحافظه كلام ربنا كويس (مع العلم انى الكلام ده مش بينطبق على كل البنات )؟؟


*بصراحة انا مش من دا النوع من البنات,,بس ممكن هاقدر اجاوب..ممكن لانه دي البنت بيكون عندها نقص و بتفتكر انها بلبسها القصير و الضيق ممكن انها تلفت الانتباه ليها ,,مع انه بالعكس البنت بلبسها المحترم المحتشم و بشخصيتها ممكن انها تلفت الانتبا ليها,,و اللبس مش كل حاجة..
سؤالي:لسه عم افكر فيه,,,هههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*



سؤالي:لسه عم افكر فيه,,,هههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
*
هههههههههههه 
طيب ماشى 
فى انتظار الاسئله ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

لاقيت كمان سؤال 
​

السؤال هو 

من المعروف أن 90% من بنات اليومين دول بيبصوا للشاب من نواحيه المادية
أنما بقي يكون شكلوا عامل زي الكرمبة شكلو فيه حاجة غلط مش مشكلة
ويكون بياكل علي سطر ويسيب سطر مش مشكلة
نيجى للسؤال 
أزاي أعرف أن البنت الفلانية ميهماش في شريك حياتها الفلوس أو المادة؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> من المعروف أن 90% من بنات اليومين دول بيبصوا للشاب من نواحيه المادية
> أنما بقي يكون شكلوا عامل زي الكرمبة شكلو فيه حاجة غلط مش مشكلة
> ويكون بياكل علي سطر ويسيب سطر مش مشكلة


لاااااااا,,مش 90%
دي نسبة كبيرة قوي!!!لانه مش كل البنات كده يا kokoman


> نيجى للسؤال
> أزاي أعرف أن البنت الفلانية ميهماش في شريك حياتها الفلوس أو المادة؟؟


*هتعرف من طريقة تصرفها معك,,يعني لو دي البنت عرفت انه احوالك المادية مش كتيرة قوي,,هتحاول انها تتهرب منك..و ما تستمر معك..دا لو كانت الفلوس بتهمها,,و  لو كانت الفلوس ما بتهمهاش,فهي هتبقى معك..و هنا انت هتتأكد انها بتحبك لشخصك..*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسى على اجابتك 

هفكر فى سؤال وراجع تانى ​


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2008)

_وتفكر ليه منا موجود 
ليه البنت اليومين دول لما بتحب شاب بتتعلق بيه جدا لدرجة انها ممكن تعرف انو مش كويس ووخدها تسليه وبرده بتتمسك بيه والانيل ممكن ميكنش من نفس الدين؟
بحبه يا بابا اههههههههههههههه​​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> وتفكر ليه منا موجود


 
اهلا بيك ياتونى  
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> ليه البنت اليومين دول لما بتحب شاب بتتعلق بيه جدا لدرجة انها ممكن تعرف انو مش كويس ووخدها تسليه وبرده بتتمسك بيه والانيل ممكن ميكنش من نفس الدين؟
> بحبه يا بابا اههههههههههههههه



*ههههههه عجبتني دي(بحبه يا بابا)..
انا هقولك ليه..لانه البنت دي بتكون هبلة,,يعني(عبيطة)بالمصري,,,لانه مستحيل بنت عاقلة تبقى مع شب اكتشفت انه بيتسلى بيها!!حتى لو كانت بتحبه!!!!
بس هتبقى تحبه 
لانه هي ذنبها شو اذا هي حبته,,بس هو اللي طلع كذااااااااااااب و بيتسلى الاخ!!!!!*


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*سؤااااااااااااااال:
هل الشب بيحب البنت الجريئة بكل شي؟؟,و شو هو اكتر موضع البنت مش لازم تكون فيه جريئه؟؟؟*


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2008)

_الجرائه فى المعقول
فى حاجات يصح وفى حاجات ميصحش فيها الجرائه ليفهم القارء
ههههههههه
مش كل الشخصيات فى شاب بيقبل وفى شاب ما بيقبلش مش معنا كده ان اللى بيقبل مش بيكون كويس لاء بس حسب الطباع اللى جواه واتربا عليه
وعلى العلم فيه بنات كتييير مش جريئه ومش كويسه وعلى العكس​_​


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2008)

_سؤااااااااااااااااااال
ليه البنت بتحب الولد الروش طاحن وبتوصل بيها انها ممكن تعاكسه​_


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> الولد الروش طاحن


سووووووووري ما فهمت 
ايه يعني دي؟؟,,انا صح بتكلم شوية مصري,,بس مش بفهم كل شي بالمصري!!لاني من الاردن,


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2008)

_سورىىىىىىىىى
اهلاا بيكى
يعنى واخد باله من نفسه اوى اوى​_


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤااااااااااااااااااال
> ليه البنت بتحب الولد الروش طاحن وبتوصل بيها انها ممكن تعاكسه


*ممكن قصدك الشب الواثق من نفسه,,
لانه البنت بطبيعتها بتنشد للشب الواثق من نفسه كتير,,لانها بتحس فيه الانسان الكامل اللي ممكن انه يوقف معها بكل شي و يساعدها و يكون الحامي ليها,,و لانه بتحسه مسؤول عنها,,*


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2008)

_يا بنتى لاء انا اقصد يعنى المدلع زياده عن الازوم​_


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> يا بنتى لاء انا اقصد يعنى المدلع زياده عن الازوم


*هههههههه
اوكي دا احنا بالاردني منفهمها كده,,,, يلا بسيطة..
الجواب: لا مش كل البنات بتحب الشب يكون كده بالعكس ..اجمل شئ في الشب هو الرجولة مش الدلع,,,*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب اســـأل انا 
ســـؤالى 
ايه التصرفات  الالى بتبان على البنت لما تكون معجبه بشاب ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> طيب اســـأل انا
> ســـؤالى
> ايه التصرفات الالى بتبان على البنت لما تكون معجبه بشاب ؟؟


*بتحاول تبقى قريبة منه,,يعني وين ما هيطلع هيلاقيها قدامه!!! و هيلاقيها بتطلع فيه,,و لما تيجي عينه في عينها تلاقيها بصت لمكان تاني!!!

سؤالي:هل ممكن انه الشب يرتبط و يتزوج من بنت كان هو و هي يخرجوا مع بعض(يعني يلتقوا مع بعض في مكان عام لحتى يشوفوا بعض),,يعني بينهم و حب و خروج؟؟لانه في شباب بيحب البنت و بيخرج معها,بس مستحيل انه يفكر انه يرتبط بيها!!! *


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> *سؤالي:هل ممكن انه الشب يرتبط و يتزوج من بنت كان هو و هي يخرجوا مع بعض(يعني يلتقوا مع بعض في مكان عام لحتى يشوفوا بعض),,يعني بينهم و حب و خروج؟؟لانه في شباب بيحب البنت و بيخرج معها,بس مستحيل انه يفكر انه يرتبط بيها!!! *




بالنسبه للسؤال ده 
فا من الطبيعى جدا انهم يرتبطوا ببعض 
وبالذات اذا كان واثق بالبنت دى انها بتخرج معه هوه بس (اسف فى اللفظ) 

وبالنسبه للشباب الالى بتخرج مع البنت ويحبها وفى الاخر مايرتبطش بيها دى تبقى تسليه وتضيع وقت 

سؤالى 
هل توافقين الزواج من شاب كان يخرج مع بنات فى اماكن عامه ( فى الماضى قبل حبه لكى )؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> هل توافقين الزواج من شاب كان يخرج مع بنات فى اماكن عامه ( فى الماضى قبل حبه لكى )؟؟


*سؤالك دا بيعتمد على عدة ظروق..بس لو كنت متأكده انه دا الشب بيحبني بصدق و اني انا الوحيدة بحياته..و متاكدة من اخلاصه لية,,و انه مش ممكن يعيد الماضي دا,,هقبل,,لانه و من دون زعل اغلبية الشباب كده,,يعني ماضيهم كان فيه علاقات كتيرة و مع اكتر من بنت,,
سؤالي:بالنسبة للشب هل ممكن ان  شعوره بالحب تجاه حبيبته يختفي فجأة؟؟ و ايه ممكن يكون السبب؟ *


----------



## Mor Antonios (4 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههه عجبتني دي(بحبه يا بابا)..*
> *انا هقولك ليه..لانه البنت دي بتكون هبلة,,يعني(عبيطة)بالمصري,,,لانه مستحيل بنت عاقلة تبقى مع شب اكتشفت انه بيتسلى بيها!!حتى لو كانت بتحبه!!!!*
> *بس هتبقى تحبه *
> *لانه هي ذنبها شو اذا هي حبته,,بس هو اللي طلع كذااااااااااااب و بيتسلى الاخ!!!!!*


* هههههههههه برافو يا red rose88 ما قصرتي*
*صحيح ما بجيبها غير نسوانها ههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*



سؤالي:بالنسبة للشب هل ممكن ان شعوره بالحب تجاه حبيبته يختفي فجأة؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> صعب انوا يختفى تماما من حياته
> حتى ولولاقى حب جديد
> هينسى اه بس الموضوع هياخد معاه وقت
> والمطلوب من الحب التانى (حبيبته يعنى ) انها ماتحسسهوش انوا ناقصه حاجه وتهتم بيه وخصوصا الشاب بيحب البنت الالى تهتم بيه
> ...





السبب 
اهمال من الانسانه الالى بيحبها
انى اهتممها قل 
وماعدتش بتحسسه انها بتحبه 
ولاقى الحب ده فى مكان تانى 


سؤالى 
ايه شعور البنت لو جه شاب من اصدقائها فى الدراسه او جار لها 
وقال لها انا بحبك ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> هههههههههه برافو يا red rose88 ما قصرتي
> صحيح ما بجيبها غير نسوانها ههههههههه



*هههههههه
شكرا لييييييك اخ mor antonios و لمرورك الطيب..يا قمر *


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> ايه شعور البنت لو جه شاب من اصدقائها فى الدراسه او جار لها
> وقال لها انا بحبك ؟؟


*دا يختلف من بنت لبنت,,يعني حسب هي شو كانت نظرتها للصديق او الزميل دا..يعني الامر بيعود ليها ازا ممكن انها تتقبل انه ابن الجيران او صديق الدراسه دا يبقى حبيب ليها,,
ليه الشب لما يشوف حبيبته كلمت غيره(ممكن زميل ليها في الجامعة) بيغير قوي..مع انه بيكون متأكد من حبها ليه و انها مستحيل انها تفكر بغيره من الشباب!!!!*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*



ليه الشب لما يشوف حبيبته كلمت غيره(ممكن زميل ليها في الجامعة) بيغير قوي..مع انه بيكون متأكد من حبها ليه و انها مستحيل انها تفكر بغيره من الشباب!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
فى مثل زمان كان بيقول او مش مثل يعنى جمله كنا بنسمعها كتير 
وهيه           بيخاف عليها من نسمه الهوا الطاير 
يعنى مش بيحب يشوفها مع اى حد غيره 

هفكر فى سؤال ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

سؤالى 

ليه البنت لما بتشوف الشاب الالى بتحبه واقف مع بنت تانيه بتبقى نفسها تمسكه وتقطعه حتت ؟؟​


----------



## Kiril (5 سبتمبر 2008)

علشان البنات كلهم انانيين و بيحاولوا يستفردوا بالواد


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

كيرو المفروض انى البنات هيه الالى ترد على السؤال 
وبعد مايردوا على السؤال ليك الحق انك تسأل سؤال ليهم ​


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (5 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> سؤالى
> 
> ليه البنت لما بتشوف الشاب الالى بتحبه واقف مع بنت تانيه بتبقى نفسها تمسكه وتقطعه حتت ؟؟​








بتصور مو كل البنات بتحس نفس الاحساس الا لو حست انو بيتطلع (( بيبص )) عالبنت 


اللي معاه بطريقه بتحسسها ان في شئ غلط يعني في شي اكبر من وقفة بريئة 


بالتالي مش بس هتقطعو حتت دي ممكن تفرمو بالفرامه كمان 



ليه الشاب لما بيغلط بدل ما يعترف بغلطو بيحاول المستحيل ليطلع اخطاء في حبيبتو ولو ما في بيخترعلها عيوب و يطلعها هي الغلطانه ؟​


----------



## SALVATION (5 سبتمبر 2008)

_


			علشان البنات كلهم انانيين و بيحاولوا يستفردوا بالواد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههه
حلوه ديه عندك حق . عيش حياة رهبنا بقى انتا​_


----------



## SALVATION (5 سبتمبر 2008)

> ليه الشاب لما بيغلط بدل ما يعترف بغلطو بيحاول المستحيل ليطلع اخطاء في حبيبتو ولو ما في بيخترعلها عيوب و يطلعها هي الغلطانه ؟


_ديه مش بتكون فى الشاب او عيوب الشباب ده بيكون فيه خلل فى الشخصيه وحب الانتصار
انا بقى اللى عندى سؤال 
ليه البنت اهم حاجه فى حياتها مظهرها دون عن اى حاجه تانى؟​_


----------



## MarMar2004 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بص مش كل البنات بيهتمو بمظهرهم و البنات اللي بتهتم بمظهرها دي بيكون في نقص في شخصيتها وبتكون فاكرة انها كدة بتكسب الشخص اللي قدامها
انا عندي سؤال معرفش ممكن يكون اتسال بس انا عايزة حدي يجاوبني تاني عليه لو كان اتسال ليه يا شباب عندكم هواية انكم تطلعو كلام علي البنت اللي مش بترضي تكلمكم ؟وكمان البنت اللي بتلقوها كويسة مش بتسبوها في حالها؟ ليه كمان بتلعبو بمشاعر البنت كنها كورة ؟


----------



## fns (6 سبتمبر 2008)

marmar2004 قال:


> بص مش كل البنات بيهتمو بمظهرهم و البنات اللي بتهتم بمظهرها دي بيكون في نقص في شخصيتها وبتكون فاكرة انها كدة بتكسب الشخص اللي قدامها
> انا عندي سؤال معرفش ممكن يكون اتسال بس انا عايزة حدي يجاوبني تاني عليه لو كان اتسال ليه يا شباب عندكم هواية انكم تطلعو كلام علي البنت اللي مش بترضي تكلمكم ؟وكمان البنت اللي بتلقوها كويسة مش بتسبوها في حالها؟ ليه كمان بتلعبو بمشاعر البنت كنها كورة ؟



السوالين بجد كتير حلو
اجاوبك على اول سوال ...... فى مقولة بتقول الممنوع مرغوب 
لما الشاب بيشوف بنت مش عاوزة تكلمه او وهى كويسة وغير كل البنات اللى عرفها بيبقى يموت ويكلمها بعد كده وبيحاول معاها باغلب الطرق انه يكلمها لانها بتبقى فى نظره عاملة زى الحلم الصعب تحقيقه ولما بيوصله بيحس بلذة الفرح والانتصار .... 
السوال التانى ليه الشباب بيلعبوا بمشاعر البنت وكانها كورة؟
هو مش كل الشباب بيلعبوا بمشاعر البنات فى شباب محترمة وفى غير محترمة
هو عموما الشباب اللى بتلعب بمشاعر البنت بتعتبرها نوع من انواع التسلية والمرح 
وفى شباب بيعتبروها هواية وشباب بيعتبروها حاجة يفتخروا بيها انهم يعرفوا فلانة وسابوا فلانة وكلموا فلانة تانية يعنى حاجات زى كده 
بس على قد ما هما غلطانين البنت اللى بيتلعب بمشاعرها هى كمان غلطانة لانها فكرت بقلبها وليس بعقلها
سوالى انا بقى للبنات اسيبه للعضو اللى ايجى بعدى


----------



## sara23 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*هو ممكن ولد يحب بنت اكبر منه فى السن؟*​


----------



## mina_picasso (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*أنا اعتقد ممكن الواحد يحب واحدة اكبر منه أذا كان هناك توافق بنهم وهم موافقين علي كدة بس تكون اكبر منه في حدود سنه أكتر من كدة معتقدش انه ينفع.سوالي
لو واحد قابل واحدة وحبها وصرحلها بكدة حيكون اية رض فعلها هل بيكون في شروط البنت حطاها وعلي اساسها بترض ولا اية  *​


----------



## اناسيمون2 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

الاول مساء الخيرطب وليه مش بيحط الولد فى دماغه ان ممكن يكون مكان البنت اللى بيتسلى بيها اخته او خطيبته


----------



## اناسيمون2 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اكيد فى شروط البنت بتبقا حطاها بس ممكن تكسر الشروط دى لو لقت قدامها انسان محترم تقدر فعلا تقول انه عايز يكمل  معاها حياتها ويكون قد المسئوليه


----------



## sara23 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

​موضوع رد فعل البنت ده بيختلف من بنت للتانيه .يعني مثلا ممكن تلاقي بنت رد فعلها جامد شويه و ممكن تصد الولد اللي قدامها وفي رايي الشخصي لو ولد جه صارحني و انا من جوايا ببادله نفس الاجساس اكيد مش هاصده انما لو كان عادي بالنسبه لي هاقوله خلينا اخوات احسن.
وسوالي بقي 
ايه نظره الولد للبنت اللي بتتعامل مع اولاد ببساطه شويه في اطار الكنيسه مش بره كده؟؟


----------



## mina_picasso (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*أنا عن نفسي شايفة عادي أي واحد لية بنات صحابة وبيعتبرهم أخواتة وبيعملهم في الأطار دة .

بس المشكلة سعات العلاقة دي بتتطور وتتحول الي حب وبتكون من طرف واحد فبيبقي حب فاشل وبينتهي بمأساة.

سوألي
واحد بيحب واحدة بس هو مش عارف اية مشاعرها من ناحيتة ومش عايز يقلها لانة خايف لاتصدة وتجرحة يعرف ازلي بدون متجرحة  ؟​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2008)

> سوألي
> واحد بيحب واحدة بس هو مش عارف اية مشاعرها من ناحيتة ومش عايز يقلها لانة خايف لاتصدة وتجرحة يعرف ازلي بدون متجرحة ؟


*بصراحة انت مش مفروض تقولها انك بتحبها الا لما تتاكد انها عم تبادلك نفس الشعور. و التاكد دا بيكون من تصرفاتها و حراكاتها لما بتكون معك,او لما بتكون قريبة منك..لانه البنت لما بتحب بيبان عليها.*


----------



## helo kdab (15 سبتمبر 2008)

انا هسأل سؤالي للبنات
ليه بتتفننوا في لبس الحاجات  اللي عم بتخلي الشباب يبقي  مولع  علي رأي صاحبي
بس  مفيش بنت  تقولي  الموضه  كده


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

helo kdab قال:


> انا هسأل سؤالي للبنات
> ليه بتتفننوا في لبس الحاجات  اللي عم بتخلي الشباب يبقي  مولع  علي رأي صاحبي
> بس  مفيش بنت  تقولي  الموضه  كده



_*بعيد عنك علشان يلفتوا النظر فكرين انهم هيتجوزوا لما يلبسوا كدا​*_


----------



## helo kdab (15 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عاوز بنت هي اللي عم ترد عشان بدي اعرف وجهه نظرهم


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

helo kdab قال:


> انا عاوز بنت هي اللي عم ترد عشان بدي اعرف وجهه نظرهم



وانا مش ماليا عنك عايز بنت انا بنت :smil8::smil8:
_*

سؤال لية بقى الشباب لما بيحب يتجوز ينزل الكنيسة يدور على اجمل بنت بيضاء عنين ملونة بياخد احلى شكل ويسال عليها كويس علشان تكون اكتر بنت محترمة ومؤدبة لية اجمل واحلى بالشكل والمظهر والسمعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هى البنت السمراء او العادية مش الجميلة جدا وحشة خلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*_


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2008)

> انا هسأل سؤالي للبنات
> ليه بتتفننوا في لبس الحاجات اللي عم بتخلي الشباب يبقي مولع علي رأي صاحبي
> بس مفيش بنت تقولي الموضه كده


*اولا يا سيد helo kdab مش كل البنات كده,,
و تانيا انتوا الشباب دايما كده ,,بتبقوا شايفين البنت لابسه لبس محترم و عادي..بس مع كده بتبقوا مولعين و بتبتدوا معاكسات فاضية ما في ليها داعي ,,يعني البنت اللي لابسة محترم واللي مش لابسة محترم ,التنتين مش خالصين منكم !!!*


----------



## helo kdab (15 سبتمبر 2008)

لا بالعكس 
انا البنت المحترمه في لبسها مبفكرش اعاكسها خالص
انما البنت اللي بتلبس لبس يبين جسمها ومظبطاه علي جسمها بالملي
هي بتكون نازله من بيتها عشان تتعاكس


----------



## اناسيمون2 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

لا على فكره مهما كانت البنت محترمه ومافيش اى حاجه تلفت النظر ليها ولا لبس ولا مكياج بل بالعكس ممكن تكون زعلانه ومكشره بس تتعاكس اظاهر ان ده بقا مرض لازم الولد يعاكس اى بنت يشوفها 

سوالى للولاد 
ليه اى ولد مش بيتجوز البنت اللى حبها وفضل معاها سنين وعرف انها مودبه
  بل بالعكس بيسبها ويدور على واحده تانيه وممكن تكون سمعتها وحشه وهو مايعرفش


----------



## SALVATION (15 سبتمبر 2008)

_



			سوالى للولاد 
ليه اى ولد مش بيتجوز البنت اللى حبها وفضل معاها سنين وعرف انها مودبه
بل بالعكس بيسبها ويدور على واحده تانيه وممكن تكون سمعتها وحشه وهو مايعرفش
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ده مش مقياس لكل الشباب بس ده بيكون خير للبنت بدليل انو وقع فى وحده تانى على كلامك هيه مش كويسه يبقى اكيد هوه كمان مش كويس ويبقى كده ربنا خلاصها منه على خير وكمان بينلها انو اخد وحده مش كويسه علشان تفكر صح ان ليه ربنا وقعو فى وحده مش كويسه
بنجهز سؤااااااااال​_


----------



## Esther (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جامده اوووووووى المناقشه ديه 
انا ممكن اسأل سؤال للشباب واقولهم​ايه هى المواصفات اللى تحبوا انها تبقى موجوده فى شريكه حياتكم؟
و ايه هى اهم صفه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## mina_picasso (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*أنا عن نفسي أهم الموصفات اللي بحبها في شريكة حياتي :أنها تكون جميلة والأهم من الجمال جمال الروح .

انها تكون بتاعت ربنا عشان تقدر تربي المقريض الصغيرين تربية صح 

وفي حاجة انا عني نفسي بحبها جدا احب البنت الدلوعة وشيك في لبسها ويكون لبسها حشم طبعا .

وأهم حاجة انها تكون من النوع اللي بيتفاهم وتبدي برأيها وتفوت يعني متعندش في حاجة وبتحبني بس خلاص 

شوفتو الموضوع سهل الزاي.​*


----------



## mina_picasso (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*سوألي للبنات 

هو نفس سوالهم ؟*


----------



## Esther (15 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عن نفسى يا مينا 
احب ان يكون شريك حياتى كالتالى:-
1- حنين جدا وطيب علشان الواحد تعب من القسوه جدا
2- انه يكون قريب من ربنا وعلاقته حلوه معاه 
3- انه يكون انسان متفاهم وبشوش ومتفائل
4-انه يحبنى جدا بقدر ما احبه واكون عنده غاليه اوى
5- انه يحترم دائماً ارأئى ومشاعرى


اما اهم صفه فهى صفه الحنيه
لان الواحد شايف كل الناس اللى حواليه قاسيين جدا​


----------



## Esther (15 سبتمبر 2008)

سؤالى للشباب هو

هل تحب البنت الغيوره عليك ولا لاء ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## SALVATION (16 سبتمبر 2008)

_



			سؤالى للشباب هو

هل تحب البنت الغيوره عليك ولا لاء ؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مش كل الشباب هيقبل ده لكن لو غيره بعقل اكيييييد طبعا ده رئى
سؤاااااااااااااال
ليه اغلب البنات ميالا للتقليد واحيانا مش بتثق فى نفسه او اختيارها لازم حد يقلها اه ده حلو او اه ده كويس؟؟؟؟​_


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤاااااااااااااال
> ليه اغلب البنات ميالا للتقليد واحيانا مش بتثق فى نفسه او اختيارها لازم حد يقلها اه ده حلو او اه ده كويس؟؟؟؟


*التقليد بيختلف عن الاخذ برأي الناس..
لانه التقليد هو لما البنت تعمل حاجة بتكون هي مش مقتنعة فيها بس بتعملها لانها شافت غيرها عم يعملها
اما الاخذ بالراي-طبعا في حاجات معينه مش في كل حاجة-فهو احيانا ضروري لاستطلاع ما يراه الناس ..لانه مرات الواحد بيكون في حاجات في نفسه بيكون مش واخد باله منها..و الناس التانين بيحاولوا يساعدوه فيها..*


----------



## mina_picasso (16 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤاااااااااااااال
> ليه اغلب البنات ميالا للتقليد واحيانا مش بتثق فى نفسه او اختيارها لازم حد يقلها اه ده حلو او اه ده كويس؟؟؟؟



*أنا السوأل دة حصيغو بطريقة تاني.

لية البنت لو بتحب واحد تحب تاخد رأي صحبتها في أزاي تعملة وتاخد بكلمها حاجة مسلم بيها لدرجة انها ممكن تخرب علي نفسها وتسبب مشاكل معه وعلي الرغم من كدة بتستمر من انها بتاخد برايها ؟ حجة غريبة خالص.​*


----------



## كرستينا شهدى (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اكتر حاجه تشد البنت للشاب من وجهه نظرى نجاحه فى حياته وشخصيته و قربه لربنا 

و سؤاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى 

ليه الولد مثلا يكلم بنات كتير اوى و حبيبته تبقا سامحاله بده و هى يعينى لو شافها واقفه بتتكلم مع زميل ليها بيبقا مدايق :t9:


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

> ليه الولد مثلا يكلم بنات كتير اوى و حبيبته تبقا سامحاله بده و هى يعينى لو شافها واقفه بتتكلم مع زميل ليها بيبقا مدايق :t9:


 
انه بيحبها جدا وبيغير عليها من اى حد 



سؤالى ​ 

ليه مبتقدروش تتفهموا طبيعة الرجل وخاصة الشرقى 
بمعنى فى قمة غضب الرجل بيبقى محتاج حد يقله حاضر ونعم وبعد ما يهدأ تتكلم معاه وتعرض وجهة نظرها لكن الرجل بيبقى شايط وهيا عايزة تبين غلطه وتبين انها صح ودا بيبقى سبب مشاكل كتيرة ونرفزة أكتر للراجل 
هنا بقى إثبات الذات للبنت أن رائيها صح بيضر ؟؟

​


----------



## viviane tarek (23 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا" عندك حق يا كوكو

بس برضة فالمشكلة بيكون الرجل تاهم البنت
فهيا متقدرش تسكت وهى متهمة لازم توضح انها صح ومش غلطانة 
بتبرر الموقف 
هو غلط من الطرفان الشاب بيبقى اوفر فالنرفزة
والبنت بتبقى اوفر فالعناد
وربنا يهدى النفووووووس

س/ الحب الأول بالنسبة للشاب بيمسلة اية؟
وهل بيعلق معاة ؟ ومدى تأسيرة على حياتة فالمستقبل؟؟


----------



## amjad-ri (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*ليس هناك اي تاثير في المستقبل*​ 
_*اكيد يبقى معه *_​ 
_*لكن؟؟؟؟*_​ 
_*الزمن كفيل بالنسيان*_​ 
_*سؤالي؟؟؟*_​ 

_*لامذا الغيرة لديكم تفوق درجة التوقع*_​


----------



## viviane tarek (23 سبتمبر 2008)

لان البنت بتكون دايما" عندها تخوف داخلى ان الولد ممكن ميحبهاش
يتغير لان البنات عرفة( ان الرجالة عنهم زيغة وبيحبو التغيير) 
علشان كدة بتغير على كل شئ ولكل شئ من نحية من تحب

لية الرجل عينة زيغة؟؟؟؟؟
(((سامحونى)))


----------



## amjad-ri (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> لية الرجل عينة زيغة؟؟؟؟؟


 
_*انا حديكي الكواب*_​ 
_*احنا لمة بنبص للبنات*_​ 
_*منبصش كدة مباشرتا*_​ 
_*الى لمة انتو تدونة فرصة انا اسف مبقصدش اي حد ماشي*_​ 
_*سؤالي لفتات غيرك ارجو رد اخر من فتات اخخرى*_​ 
_*لامذا الغيرة لديكم تفوق درجة التوقع*_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا هرد عليك يا امجد 
البنت لما بتحب بيبقي حبيبها دة كل حياتها ومتتخيلش انة يكون لحد غيرها ومن كتر الحب 
بتبقي خايفة علي حبيبها من اي حد 
سؤالي للرجالة:
لية كل واحد فيكم مهم قوي عندة انة يكون اول حب في حياة حبيبتة
ولية كل واحد فيكم عاوز البنت تكون متعرفش حد خالص مع ان انتم 
بيكون كل واحد فيكم فالنتينو ولة مليون مغامرة قبلنا
يعني بتحرمو علينا علاقة بريئة قبلكم وواحدة وتحللوا لنفسكم 
مليون علاقةوممكن تكون مش بريئة*


----------



## SALVATION (23 سبتمبر 2008)

_


			سؤالي للرجالة:
لية كل واحد فيكم مهم قوي عندة انة يكون اول حب في حياة حبيبتة
ولية كل واحد فيكم عاوز البنت تكون متعرفش حد خالص مع ان انتم 
بيكون كل واحد فيكم فالنتينو ولة مليون مغامرة قبلنا
يعني بتحرمو علينا علاقة بريئة قبلكم وواحدة وتحللوا لنفسكم 
مليون علاقةوممكن تكون مش بريئة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مين قال كده مش كل الشباب ده بيكون تفكيرهم مهوه انتى متكونيش مرتبطه بواحد شكاك او طبعه حامى
ويكون ده سؤالك
اللى بيكون كده ده اللى مش عندو ثقه فيها او فى طبعه الخيانه فا بيحس ان كل الناس خونه وبيكون تفكيره مش نظيف 
اما اذا كانت غيره فا اعتقد ان ده لا يحزن الفتاه بل يفرحها
سؤالى
ليه البنت بتفضل الولد اللى مش بيجرى وراها بال بالعكس بتترك اللى عنده استعداد يفديها بنفسه؟_​


----------



## اناسيمون2 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مش كل البنات ياتونى بالعكس الولاد اللى بيعملوا كده بس فى بنات من كتر ما الولد بيبقى مستعد انه يفديها بتحس انه تحتيها وهى اللى بتسيطر عليه ومن طبيعهالبنت انها بتحب الولد القوى الجامد


----------



## اناسيمون2 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

سوالى ليه الولاد بيبقى سهل عليها تبيع وتسيب البنات من غير ماتتاثر


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مش كل الشباب بيعملوا كده 
بس من وجهه نظرى 
انى مش ممكن شاب يكون حب بنت 
ويقدر بعد كده ينساها بالسهوله دى 
حتى لو كانت ماتمسلهوش حاجه فى حياته 


سؤالى 

هفكر فى سؤال وراجع 
الالى عنده سؤال دلوقتى ممكن يسأله ​


----------



## mina_picasso (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*سوال​*
*لية البنت بتحب الشاب اللي كان لية علاقات حب قبلها و اللي يزبلها لكن.... اللي يحبها ويخلص ليها يكون جزاتة هو اللي يتنفضلة  ؟​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*مش كل البنات كدة يا مانو 
بس الشاب اللي بيكون لية علاقات قبل كدة بيكون شاطر في كسب قلب البنت بيعرف يقول كلام كويس ويعرف يعاملها ازاي فبيحوز علي الاعجاب 
سؤالي للشباب
لية بتحبو  تعزبونا*


----------



## amjad-ri (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			لية بتحبو تعزبونا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مين الك ان احنا  قضات

بالعكس  العقل السليم في الجسم السليم

مش  كدة

ليه مبنحاول  نعرف  الفرق بين الشاب  الناوي  على  خير 

والشاب الناوي  على شر

وصلت الفكرة مش  كدة

ليس  لدي  سؤال​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*سؤال لية بقى الشباب لما بيحب يتجوز ينزل الكنيسة يدور على اجمل بنت بيضاء عنين ملونة بياخد احلى شكل ويسال عليها كويس علشان تكون اكتر بنت محترمة ومؤدبة لية اجمل واحلى بالشكل والمظهر والسمعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هى البنت السمراء او العادية مش الجميلة جدا وحشة خلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## amjad-ri (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *سؤال لية بقى الشباب لما بيحب يتجوز ينزل الكنيسة يدور على اجمل بنت بيضاء عنين ملونة بياخد احلى شكل ويسال عليها كويس علشان تكون اكتر بنت محترمة ومؤدبة لية اجمل واحلى بالشكل والمظهر والسمعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هى البنت السمراء او العادية مش الجميلة جدا وحشة خلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


*
هههههههههه


هو انتو عندكو كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو  كلامك  صح  لان الرجالة  لمة  يبحثو عن  شريكة  الحياة

يحاول  ان يعرف انها  اد المسؤلية

و تكمل  بقية الحياة معه

لهذا  السبب  الشاب  يبحث  عن بنت محترمة

بت  ناس بت  تسمع كلام

مش  بت  تحب  تسهر  طول الليل برات البيت

مفيش  سؤال​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*سؤااااااااااااااااااااااال::
ليش الشب دايما عينه زايغة؟؟ يعني حتى لما يكون بحب واحدة و بموووت فيها..مش ممكن تمر من جنبه بنت الا و تلاقيه عم بيبصلها؟؟؟

و بعد كده يقول لحبيبته انتي الوحيدة اللي انا عايز ارتبط بيها؟؟ و مش ممكن ابص لغيرك؟؟ حتى لو بصيت يبقى بس فضول مش اكتر..
ليييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## مينا منصور (27 سبتمبر 2008)

انا مشترك جديد خلاص بس اتمنى ان نكون مع بعض اكتر من اصدقاء مثل الاخوات وعلى العموم انا مهندس كمبيوتر ونفسى اخدم ربنا باى طريق فاى حد يحتاج اى خدمه انا فى الخمه واتمنى ان اخدمه زى ماهو فدانى على عود الصليب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## مينا منصور (27 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اسمى مينا منصور ونفسى اسال سوال لابنت والسوال يقول بس ياريت القى اجابه
السوال هو 
هو الانسان اللى بيحب غلطان انه يحب ولا الانسان الوفى لحبه غلاطان انه بيحب وليه كل البنات او معظمهم غدراين وشخصيتهم متقلابه بسرعه يا ريت القى حد يفهمنى وجهة نظره فى الموضوع دا
لانى فعلا بحب  بجد بس مش عارف الانسانه اللى اختارها هل ياترى هتكون انسانه كويسه وايجابيه
ولا كلهم زى بعض انا قافل قلبى لاحد لاما القى جواب لسوالى


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مينا منصور قال:


> انا اسمى مينا منصور ونفسى اسال سوال لابنت والسوال يقول بس ياريت القى اجابه
> السوال هو
> هو الانسان اللى بيحب غلطان انه يحب ولا الانسان الوفى لحبه غلاطان انه بيحب وليه كل البنات او معظمهم غدراين وشخصيتهم متقلابه بسرعه يا ريت القى حد يفهمنى وجهة نظره فى الموضوع دا
> لانى فعلا بحب  بجد بس مش عارف الانسانه اللى اختارها هل ياترى هتكون انسانه كويسه وايجابيه
> ولا كلهم زى بعض انا قافل قلبى لاحد لاما القى جواب لسوالى



*يظهر انك مريت بتجربة قاسية 
الحب موجود والدنيا حلوة يا مينا واللي عندهم وفاء واخلاص ملين الدنيا 
انشاء اللة توفق في الاختيار المرة القادمة علشان ميتجرحش قلبك
ربنا يفرحك*


----------



## amjad-ri (27 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *سؤااااااااااااااااااااااال::
> ليش الشب دايما عينه زايغة؟؟ يعني حتى لما يكون بحب واحدة و بموووت فيها..مش ممكن تمر من جنبه بنت الا و تلاقيه عم بيبصلها؟؟؟
> 
> و بعد كده يقول لحبيبته انتي الوحيدة اللي انا عايز ارتبط بيها؟؟ و مش ممكن ابص لغيرك؟؟ حتى لو بصيت يبقى بس فضول مش اكتر..
> ليييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟*


_*
الاجابة  على  سؤالك

هي في  سؤالك

الفضول  يجعل الشاب يلتفت  يميما و يسارا

و لا  ننسى  الملبس  فهو  ايضا  يلفت الانضار

لا يوجد سؤال*_​


----------



## mina_picasso (27 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *سؤااااااااااااااااااااااال::
> ليش الشب دايما عينه زايغة؟؟ يعني حتى لما يكون بحب واحدة و بموووت فيها..مش ممكن تمر من جنبه بنت الا و تلاقيه عم بيبصلها؟؟؟
> 
> و بعد كده يقول لحبيبته انتي الوحيدة اللي انا عايز ارتبط بيها؟؟ و مش ممكن ابص لغيرك؟؟ حتى لو بصيت يبقى بس فضول مش اكتر..
> ليييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟*




*صدقيني عنيهم مش زايغة بس دي طبيعة اي شاب بيحب البنت الجميلة لكن فعلا بيكون بيحب حبيبتة لانة ساعة ما يحب واحدة بيتغضي عن حجات كتير بس مش كتيييييييير قوي ​*
*أنا عن نفسي بعمل كدة.... بس عنية مش زايغة لانها موجودة وشايف بيها ​*
*سوالي ​**انتم عوزين يعملو اية الشباب عشان يرضوكوم؟​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسي يا مينا على جوابك.


> سوالي
> 
> 
> انتم عوزين يعملو اية الشباب عشان يرضوكوم؟


*انا هقولك:
1)يكون عنده ثقه في حبيبته لابعد الحدود..بس دا ما بيلغي دور الغيرة عليها .لانه بصراحة البنت بتحب انه حبيبها يغير عليها..
2)انه يكون مخلص ليها و يكون مش شايف غيرها في الدنيا..
3)انه يحسسها انها كل حاجة بحياته وانها الملجأ الوحيد ليه..لما يكون فرحان حزين تعبان..
4) و اهم شي انه يكون صادق مع حبيبته بكل شي و ما يكزب عليها...
و يا رب اكون قدرت اساعدك و اوصلك الجواب..
و سدقني لو انت عملت كل دا..فاكيد انت كده هتحصل على قلب حبيبتك ..بس المشكلة انه ما حدا عم يعمل كده من شباب الايام دي...*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 سبتمبر 2008)

_*




			سوالي 


انتم عوزين يعملو اية الشباب عشان يرضوكوم؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عن نفسى نفس راى ريد وكمان سبونا نختار حياتنا من غير قيود 

ممكن رايكم يساعدنا كونوا جانبينا بس خلونا احنا الى ناخد القرار 

حسسونا بقيمتنا واننا لينا لزمة فى حياتكم 

ان لولا وجودنا انتم مش هتوصلوا للنتم فيه 

متحسوسناش اننا ولا حاجة وانكم تقدروا تعرفوا 

تعيشوا من غيرنا وبعد كدة تندموا ​*_


----------



## amjad-ri (28 سبتمبر 2008)

_*ان لولا وجودنا انتم مش هتوصلوا للنتم فيه 

متحسوسناش اننا ولا حاجة وانكم تقدروا تعرفوا 

تعيشوا من غيرنا وبعد كدة تندموا 

:t9::t9::t9:
:t9::t9::t9:
:t9::t9::t9:*_​


----------



## sara23 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

سوالي للاولاد هو 
ايه التصرفات اللي ممكن اي ولد يعملها مع البنت اللي بيحبها لو هو عايز يحسسها ان هو بيحبها  و ارجو الاجابه من اكتر من ولد .


----------



## joee_7590 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

عسل يا كوكى بس جيبتى الموضوع ده منين بجد موضوع مثير وانا هابتدا الاسئلة


----------



## joee_7590 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السؤال موجه لدون سن ال18 انتوا ليه بتحبوا اللى بيكدبوا عليكم وانتوا مش عارفين انه ده كدب


----------



## joee_7590 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

انجى انا عايز اقولك حاجة انتوا ليكم لزمة وكل حاجة بس انتوا ساعات عقلقكم بيبقى صغير فى حاجات كتير وكل ما السن بيكبر بصراحة بتتصدروا فى حاجات اهيف اسف لو كان رايي فى حاجة ضايقتك وياريت تقوليلى رايك اخوكى جوزيف


----------



## joee_7590 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انجى انا عاوز اقولك حاجة انتوا ليكم لزمة وكل حاجة بس انا مش بحب الدماغ والعين اللى مبتبصش الا تحت رجلها ياريت تقوليلى لو رايي وضايقك    اخوكى جوزيف


----------



## mina_picasso (28 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> مرسي يا مينا على جوابك.
> 
> *انا هقولك:
> 1)يكون عنده ثقه في حبيبته لابعد الحدود..بس دا ما بيلغي دور الغيرة عليها .لانه بصراحة البنت بتحب انه حبيبها يغير عليها..
> ...




*أنا فهمت انت عايزة تقولي اية 

أنا عايز اقلك ان كل الكلام دة اتعمل بس للاسف........ :190vu:​*


----------



## mina_picasso (28 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*انت لية بتقللو من نفسكم انت ليكم طبعا قيمة وكبيرة كمان وفعلا احنا منقدرش نعيش من غريكم لان منقدرش نعيش من غير حب.​*
*أنا عن نفسي أحب الحب ومش حقدر اوصف مدي جمالة لان فعلا بيزيل هموم كتير من الواحد وهو اللي يخلي الواحد متمسك بالحياة وقادر يكمل وبضور علية ومش لقية :36_3_13: ​*


----------



## mina_picasso (28 سبتمبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> سوالي للاولاد هو
> ايه التصرفات اللي ممكن اي ولد يعملها مع البنت اللي بيحبها لو هو عايز يحسسها ان هو بيحبها  و ارجو الاجابه من اكتر من ولد .




*أنا مش فاهم انت عايز تقولي اية بظبط.

بس علي كد مقدر حجوبك

يعني حيشركها كل حاجة في حياتة وحتلقية بيخاف عليها جامد ومستعد يضحي بحياتة من اجلها ولو في حاجة اكتر من كدة حيعملها.

طبعا بخلاف الحجات العادية زي الأتصلات الكتير والمقبلات الخ.............

يارب اكون قدرت اجاوب سوالك.​*


----------



## viviane tarek (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*اية فين السؤال يا مينا
انا منتظرة*


----------



## amjad-ri (29 سبتمبر 2008)

_*ان لم يكن هناك  سؤال

يعني  باستطاعتك  طرح  سؤال 
بدلا  عنه​*_


----------



## Rosetta (29 سبتمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *أنا فهمت انت عايزة تقولي اية
> 
> أنا عايز اقلك ان كل الكلام دة اتعمل بس للاسف........ :190vu:​*


*اوك..انا هقولك على حاجة..
لو حبك دا كان حب حقيقي فانا بنصحك انك ما تضيعه من ايدك..تحت اي ظرف من الظروف..
افضل حاول و حاول..
بس في حاجة تانية انك مش لازم تيأس ..ممكن اختيارك في الحب الاول كان خطا..
و من هنا بتعرف انه الاختيار الصحيح للشريك هو اول خطوة في نجاح اي علاقة حب..
و يا رب اكون قدرت اساعدك يا مينا,,*
*سؤااااااااااااااااال:
ايه هي الحاجات اللي بتخلي الشب يتعلق ببنت معينة..غير الشكل؟؟*


----------



## go love (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الاول ابعت تحيا جامدة لصاحب الموضوع
على الموضوع الجامد اوى دة  :36_3_11: عشان كل منا تسألات كتير عن الطرف الاخر

و لسؤ حظى وقعت فى اصعب سؤال دة بالنسبالى 
بس هحاول اجاوب
مع انك بتسالينى عن شريكة حياتى اللي معرفش اتكلم عليها فى مجرد كليمات على اسطر
لاكن اقدر اتخيلها بس فى خيالـــــــــــــ ـــ ـــي فقد
صفات كتير صعب تتجمع سوي فى ملاك وعشان كدة انا فاقد الامل انى قلاقى ملاكى اللي ببحث عنة
الاول تكون مؤدبة جدا جدا وترعى ربنا فى معملتها معايا
تصون قلبى وكرمتى وتحترمنى وتحترم اهلى 
مش هقول تكون فاتنة فى الجمال لا 
بس تكون جميلة رقيقة روحها حلوة واهم صفة لازم تكون فيها هى
التغيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر احبها تكون انسانة متغيرة 
عشان كل يوم اشوفها فى عينى جديدة اكتشف فيها حاجة تشدنى فيها كل يوم بمعنا لا يصيبنى الملل معاها كتغير فى الشكل والاسلوب 

ام كمواصفات فيها 
عايزها تكون مش طويلة احتاج لسلم ولا قصيرة احتاج انزلها تحت
ولا تخينة  تكون تقيلة ولا رفيعة تكون هوى
ولا غبية اوى تقرفنى بغبئها ولا زكية اوى تزهقنى من الزكاء الزايد
ولا غنية تزلنى بغناها ولا فقيرة اشحت انا وهى
ولا مثقفة جدا تجدلنى دايما  ولا جهلة خالص متعرفش تتكلم معايا

انا عارف انى محتاج انسانة افصلها انا 
عشان كدة تعبت من كتر البحث
واخيرا استقرة معاها بس ى خيالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
اسف طولت كتير بس انتى بتسالينى عن حياتـــــــــــــى اللي عايش ببحث عنها.........................................................................................



go love


----------



## kajo (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شخصيتها

الى بعدى

ايه الى ممكن يخليك تقولى انا متعلقه بحد ؟


----------



## joee_7590 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

انت كده بتدور على وااحدة فعلا تفصلها بس صدفنى مسيرك هتلاقى واحدة فى يوم متفصلة هى اى نعم مش بنفس المواصفات اللى انت عايزها لكن فيها حاجات هاتغطى على حاجات 
وربنا يوفقك فى اختيارك 
اخوك الصغنن جوزيف


----------



## go love (29 سبتمبر 2008)

joee_7590 قال:


> انت كده بتدور على وااحدة فعلا تفصلها بس صدفنى مسيرك هتلاقى واحدة فى يوم متفصلة هى اى نعم مش بنفس المواصفات اللى انت عايزها لكن فيها حاجات هاتغطى على حاجات
> وربنا يوفقك فى اختيارك
> اخوك الصغنن جوزيف


مرسى ليك بجد 
وعارف طبعا انى بدور على خيال بس
 مواصفات خيالية بس بحلم تكون حقيقية
وعلى فكرة انا واثق ان الحـــــــــــــ ـــــــ ــــــ ـــب يكسر اى  قيود ويلغى اى مواصفات
اخوك الاصغر جرجس


----------



## Rosetta (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام و نعمة ليكم جميعا.. و مرسي على المشاركات و الرد على سؤالي
بس  انا هقول حاجة ل go love 
انت نفسك في مشاركتك قولت انك بالمواصفات دي كأنك عايز تفصلها تفصيل ..بس سدقني انت بتقول كده..بس بالاخر تعرف ايه اللي هيحصل معاك؟؟؟
هتوقع و تحب بنت ما فيها كل الصفات دي (او ممكن اغلب الصفات دي موجودة فيها) بتعرف ليش ؟؟ لانه صدق اللي قال((الحب اعمى))..بصراحة انا قولتلك الكلام دا لانه عن تجربة..و صارت معاي..
الرب يباركك *


----------



## mina_picasso (29 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *اوك..انا هقولك على حاجة..
> لو حبك دا كان حب حقيقي فانا بنصحك انك ما تضيعه من ايدك..تحت اي ظرف من الظروف..
> افضل حاول و حاول..
> بس في حاجة تانية انك مش لازم تيأس ..ممكن اختيارك في الحب الاول كان خطا..
> ...





*مرسي علي رضك.

مين قال اني ضحيت بية أنا فضلت بقي علية 3 سنين معتقدش في أكتر من كدة وحولت اني أحافظ علية لكن للاسف بدون جدوي لحد ما اتحول الحب دة نوع من الملل.

فكنت بين حلين أما اعيش في الملل و  الأكتاب وحالة نفسية زي الزفت .

أو اقول كفاية لحد كدة واغير حياتي.

فكان الحل التاني هو الأنسب.

أنا مش حدخل في تفصيل بس صدقيني مش أنا السبب في فشلة.

أما بالنسبة للأختيار فدة حاجة مش في ايد اي حد زي ما انت قلتي الحب اعمي لان اللي كنت بحبها مكنتش اتوقع اني احبها.

بس أنا مش نادم تجربة والواحد استفاد منها​*.

*أما بالنسبة لسوألك فمفيش حجات معينة بس ممكن يكون شخصيتها روحة الحلوة ودي اهم حاجة وممكن طريقة لبسها حجات كتير وحقلك تاني اني فعلا الحب أعمي :36_3_18:​*


----------



## mina_picasso (29 سبتمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *اية فين السؤال يا مينا
> انا منتظرة*



*سوألي​*
*هل ممكن أن البنت تصرح لحبها لواحد بس هو مش واخد باله منها يعني حتقلة انها بتحبة ولا حتعمل اية؟​*


----------



## eriny roro (30 سبتمبر 2008)

حلو السؤال دة
بس اكيد البنت مش هتصرح بحبها بس ممكن تلمح تسال علية كتير لو مضايق تحاول تتكلم معاة وتنسية شوية بس بيكون صعب انها تقولة على حبها

عايزة اسال سؤال اية رايك لو البنت صرحت بحبها للولد؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

لو الولد عنده نفس الشعور ده 
هيقولها وانا كمان بحبك 
واذا ماعندهوش الشعور ده هيحاول يغير الموضوع ويقولها انا مرتبط ببنت تانيه وبحبها وهنرتبط عن قريب 
يعنى يحاول يخليها تنساه 

سؤالى 

ليه ديما البنت بتحب انى الشاب هوه الالى يقولها بحبك ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (30 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> 
> ليه ديما البنت بتحب انى الشاب هوه الالى يقولها بحبك ؟؟


*لانه من المفروض انه الشب هو اللي يبتدي فيها,,
و لان اغلب الشباب رايهم كان انه لما البنت هي اللي تبتدي و تقوله انها بتحبه..فدا الاشي هيخليها تصغر في نظره..*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*



فدا الاشي هيخليها تصغر في نظره..

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 

احب اعلق على النقطه دى 
عمر الشاب لو كان بيحب بجد ماحبيبته تصغر فى نظره  
وبعدين مش كل الشباب نفس الطريقه 
ده طبعا نادرا لما تلاقى شاب مش بالطريقه دى ​


----------



## Rosetta (30 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ​
> 
> احب اعلق على النقطه دى
> عمر الشاب لو كان بيحب بجد ماحبيبته تصغر فى نظره
> ...


انا عارفة ..بس يا كوكو مهظم الشباب جاوبوا نفس الشي(في الواقع) وانا شايفة ردة الفعل اززاي هتكون....و انا بصراحة ضد الحاجة دي لانه البنت انسان وليها مشاعر و احاسيس..


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> انا عارفة ..بس يا كوكو مهظم الشباب جاوبوا نفس الشي(في الواقع) وانا شايفة ردة الفعل اززاي هتكون....و انا بصراحة ضد الحاجة دي لانه البنت انسان وليها مشاعر و احاسيس..


 
بالظبط كده ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا بدي اسال الشباب 
لية بتريد حبيبتك او خطيبتك او مراتك تلبس حشمة (لبس مش ديق ولا مفتوح ) وعنيك بتطلع علي  البنت اللي لبسها ديق ومحبك ومفتوح*


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


			لية بتريد حبيبتك او خطيبتك او مراتك تلبس حشمة (لبس مش ديق ولا مفتوح )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب وده يديقك فى ايه؟ من وجهت نظرى ان البس المحترم المحتشم من صفات البنت المحترمه الكامله



وعنيك بتطلع علي البنت اللي لبسها ديق ومحبك ومفتوح​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اولاا انا مش هدافع عن الشباب لان يجب على الانسان ضبط نفسه اولاا
ولكن اسألك انتى هل عندما تشاهدين فتاه تلبس ملابس غير محتشمه تغضين نظرك ولاا تنظرى اليها؟ وانتى بنت مثلها
ما بالك بشاااااااااااب
سؤالى
ما هيه المتعه للفتاه فى لبسها ديق ومحبك ومفتوح؟
علما بأنها قبل ان يسيء احد اليها  يسيء اولاا لدينها واهلها​_


----------



## go love (30 سبتمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا بدي اسال الشباب
> لية بتريد حبيبتك او خطيبتك او مراتك تلبس حشمة (لبس مش ديق ولا مفتوح ) وعنيك بتطلع علي  البنت اللي لبسها ديق ومحبك ومفتوح*



انتى جوبتى على سؤالك بنفسك ...........................................
بتقولى حبيبتى ............. خطبتى ........... مراتـــــى
اكيد لازم احبها تكون اجمل جميلة 
ولاكن هل يقاس الجمال بلبس الضيق الملزق اللي بيبرز كل حتة فى جسمها وبيخليها كانها مش ............ حاجة
اكيد لا فى لبس جامد جدا وجميل  وروش كمان  بس مش مفتوح حوض ولا سمكة ولا محزق  
ام بقى بالنسبة على البنت اللي عنية هتطلع عليها عشان لبسها  فدية حاجة تانيا انتى تحبى عيون حبيبـــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  اللي تبص عليكى بس
ولا عيون الشعب
ام بالنسبة لنظرتى ليها مبتكونش نظرة حب خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص بتكون نظرة شهوانيا فقط بسبب لبسها وسورى  لتعبيراتى


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*بصراحة كسبتم القضية في ردكم 
توني تون وجو   لف       
انا طبعا احب عيوني حبيبي فقط اللي تشوفني مش عيون الشعب 

بس بردة انتم تغيظو  في زوغان عنيكم*
وشكرا لاهتمامكم بالرد


----------



## Rosetta (30 سبتمبر 2008)

go love قال:


> انتى جوبتى على سؤالك بنفسك ...........................................
> بتقولى حبيبتى ............. خطبتى ........... مراتـــــى
> اكيد لازم احبها تكون اجمل جميلة
> ولاكن هل يقاس الجمال بلبس الضيق الملزق اللي بيبرز كل حتة فى جسمها وبيخليها كانها مش ............ حاجة
> ...



مرسي على لردك الجميل go love
بس بصراحة بدي اعلق على:



> ام بالنسبة لنظرتى ليها مبتكونش نظرة حب خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص بتكون نظرة شهوانيا فقط بسبب لبسها وسورى  لتعبيراتى


*لما حبيبتك تعرف انك عم تبص للبنت دي نظرة شهوانية..تعرف انك كده بتقلل من قيمتها..هي انسانة و ليها احاسيس ..ايه رايك هيكون ردة فعلها لما تحس انك عم تشتهي البنت دي بينك و بين نفسك؟؟ اكيد هتحس انها من دون كرامة..لانه المفروض انه هي اللي تكون البنت الوحيدو اللي مالية عينك..و غيرها لا 
*


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_



لما حبيبتك تعرف انك عم تبص للبنت دي نظرة شهوانية..تعرف انك كده بتقلل من قيمتها..هي انسانة و ليها احاسيس ..ايه رايك هيكون ردة فعلها لما تحس انك عم تشتهي البنت دي بينك و بين نفسك؟؟ اكيد هتحس انها من دون كرامة..لانه المفروض انه هي اللي تكون البنت الوحيدو اللي مالية عينك..و غيرها لا​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اكيد وانا اوافقك الرأى 


سؤالى
ما هيه المتعه للفتاه فى لبسها ديق ومحبك ومفتوح؟
علما بأنها قبل ان يسيء احد اليها يسيء اولاا لدينها واهلها​_


----------



## Rosetta (30 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤالى
> ما هيه المتعه للفتاه فى لبسها ديق ومحبك ومفتوح؟
> علما بأنها قبل ان يسيء احد اليها يسيء اولاا لدينها واهلها



*بصراحة انا مش من النوع دا ..بس يمكن اقدر اجاوبك بانه في نوعين من البنات:
بنت بتلبس الضيق ممكن فقط للموضة و انه اللبس دا عاجبها و مرتاحة فيه..بس اكيد ما بيكون اللبس مبالغ فيه..
و في بنت بتلبس الضيق فقط من اجل اظهار مفاتنها و من اجل لفت الانظار ليها(و بصراحة دا النوع بيكون عندها نقص )*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا بقة عاوزة اسالكم سؤال 
لية لما الشاب بيحاول يكلم بنت والبنت دي بترفض تكلم الشاب بيصمم اكتر انة يكلمها وبيحطها في دماغة*


----------



## mina_picasso (1 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا بقة عاوزة اسالكم سؤال
> لية لما الشاب بيحاول يكلم بنت والبنت دي بترفض تكلم الشاب بيصمم اكتر انة يكلمها وبيحطها في دماغة*




*لأن الشباب مشين بمبدأ الممنوع مرغوب.

غير كدة بيكون في تحدي مع نفسة 

أي خدمة

الكلام دة ميتقلش لاي حد​*


----------



## eriny roro (1 أكتوبر 2008)

انا ممكن اجاوب بس مش عارفة صح ولا لا ياريت رأى شاب
هو الولد بيحطها فى دماغة علشان ممكن الولد يكون كلم بنات كتير  وكانوا  عادى معاة بس لما تيجى واحدة تقولة لا او ترفض بتكون حاجة غريبة وبتلفت نظرة اكتر

ياريت نسمع راى الشباب


----------



## go love (1 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> مرسي على لردك الجميل go love
> بس بصراحة بدي اعلق على:
> 
> 
> ...



كلامك طبعا كل صح جدا 
اكيد حبيبتى مالية عنية وقلبى وحياتــــــــــــــــى كلها
واكيد هى وثقة فيا قبل ثقتها فى نفسيها  


فمش ممكن تحس انها بدون كرامة لانى انا بالنسبالها الكرامة
ام للنظرة فدية يستى نظرة عابرة  صدقينى  مش هصورها واخدها بينى وبيبن نفسى واروح بيها البيت 
عديها عشان خاطر ربنا  لاحسن الموضوع دخل فى الكرامة  وهنروح فى دهيا
وشكرا ليكى 
بقينا خلف القطبان


----------



## go love (1 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا بقة عاوزة اسالكم سؤال
> لية لما الشاب بيحاول يكلم بنت والبنت دي بترفض تكلم الشاب بيصمم اكتر انة يكلمها وبيحطها في دماغة*



اكيد زى ما مينا  والاخت ارينى قالو الممنوع مرغوب 

وكلمة لا دايما بتخلى الواحد يصر اكتر عشان تكون اة 
وعلى فكرة حسب طريقة البنت فى رفضها ممكن تخلى ينسى ويتراجع وممكن برضو تخلي يصــــــــــــر

والموضوع ممكن يدخل مع اكتريت الشباب تحدى ويسلام بقى لما يدخل هو صاحبة زى مبنشوف فى اافلام شباب فاضى 
ودماغة فضيا مورهوش غير التسليا والنوع دة كتير

سؤالى لبنات حواء
لية بتكون فى قمة جمالكم وانوثتكم قبل الجواز وبعد الجواز بتهملو فى نفسيكم
وبتسئلونا عن التغير وانت سبب التغير...........؟


----------



## eriny roro (1 أكتوبر 2008)

معلش بقى انت عارف الاطفال والبيت ههههههههههه

هو من رايى ان بعد الجواز بفترة بيكون فى مسئولية كبيرة سواء شغل البيت او لو فى اطفال

بس المفروض الواحدة مش تهمل فى نفسها لغاية ما جوزها يمل منها


----------



## mina_picasso (1 أكتوبر 2008)

go love قال:


> اكيد زى ما مينا  والاخت ارينى قالو الممنوع مرغوب
> 
> وكلمة لا دايما بتخلى الواحد يصر اكتر عشان تكون اة
> وعلى فكرة حسب طريقة البنت فى رفضها ممكن تخلى ينسى ويتراجع وممكن برضو تخلي يصــــــــــــر
> ...




*دة كلام افلام انت حتصدقية 

هو لو الواحد شاف واحد صحبة بيحب واحدة هو بيحبها  لازم يضحي.......... بية ويروح صاحب يجي عشرة 

مش المثل بيقول الراجل ب100 ست تجي الست يغور الراجل هههههههههههه :017165~155:

انا ممكن ارض علي سوألك 

والأجاية بسيطة لانها وصلت للي هي عيزاة انها تتجوز وعند ما تتجوز خلاص ملهوش لزمة الكلام دة مش حاجة تاني

شوفتي الآجابة بسيطة ازاي هههههههههههههههه :ura1:​*


----------



## eriny roro (1 أكتوبر 2008)

عايزة اسال سؤال للشباب
 ازاى البنت تعرف اذا كان الولد بيحبها بجد ولا بيلعب بيها وبمشاعرها؟
ياريت الشباب يجاوبوا هما اكيد عارفين اكتر


----------



## go love (1 أكتوبر 2008)

eriny roro قال:


> عايزة اسال سؤال للشباب
> ازاى البنت تعرف اذا كان الولد بيحبها بجد ولا بيلعب بيها وبمشاعرها؟
> ياريت الشباب يجاوبوا هما اكيد عارفين اكتر


الحقيقة صعب جدا جدا انك تعرفى تكشفى او تتاكدى من حبة
انتى اتفرجتى على افلام عربى او هندى  كتير وانتى بتتفرجى بتشوفى البطل والبطلة بيحبو بعض قد اية هل بتقولى ان دة تمثيل بمعنى 
الشاب ممثل بارع جدا جدا وبيتقمص دور العاشق الولهان الدايب وبيعيشها فى حقيقة
بس للاسف مزيفة
الطريق الصحيح لاي ارتباط هو الارتباط الرسمى
ودة الدليل الوحيد على الحب الحقيقى 
واى اسباب تقول ان مينفعش الارتباط  تاكدى ان بيضحك عليكى وهيحاول يتهرب بحجج 
الشقة لازم يكون معايا شقة
لما اخلص الدراسة
بابا وماما مش هيوفقو دلوقتى 
وللاسف انت بتحبو تصدقة الوهم
عارفين ان بيضحك بس بتحولو تضحكو على نفسيكم


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا بس عاوزة ارد علي السؤال بتاع لية بتبقي البنت في قمة جمالها قبل الزواج وبتهمل بعد الزواج 
لا يا سي مينا مش علشان وصلت للي هي عاوزاة
هو طبعا البنت الشاطرة الذكية لازم تفضل مهتمة بجمالها بس فية حاجة فية راجل 
يخليها تفضل مهتمية بنفسها وفية راجل يخليها مش بس تهمل في تجميلها دي كمان 
كل حاجة فيها تتغير للاسوا*


----------



## eriny roro (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى يا go love على ردك الجميل واكيد لازم ربنا يدخل فى الموضوع 

فين سؤال الشباب؟


----------



## go love (1 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا بس عاوزة ارد علي السؤال بتاع لية بتبقي البنت في قمة جمالها قبل الزواج وبتهمل بعد الزواج
> لا يا سي مينا مش علشان وصلت للي هي عاوزاة
> هو طبعا البنت الشاطرة الذكية لازم تفضل مهتمة بجمالها بس فية حاجة فية راجل
> يخليها تفضل مهتمية بنفسها وفية راجل يخليها مش بس تهمل في تجميلها دي كمان
> كل حاجة فيها تتغير للاسوا*




احنا لية دايما بنحاول نرمى الغلط على االلطرف التانى على فكرة دة ميحلش المشكلة دة يزيد من عقدتيتها 
بصى انا مش هختلف معاكى هوفقك  انينا جـــــــــــــــــــــزء من السبب وليكن دة يخليكى تهملى فى نفسك 
لية تحبى تنظرى لمرايا  تشوفى اية.....................؟
انا عمتن اعرف عن المرأة انها تحب دايما تكون صغيرة وجميلة مهما كبرة 
بجد انا نفسى اعرف السبب الحقيقى ؟
انا ممكن افسر ان دة نابع من النشئة  انها متعودة على اهمال نفسها داخل البيت
فمن بيت اسرتها لبيت جوزها متعودة انها تكون جميلة بس وهى خارجة 
وبتنسى انها معاها فى البيت ملكها اللي محتاج يشوف اميرتة دايما جميلة 
  والاهم مش بس جميلة لا 
تكون  دايما متغيرة عشان الانسان بطبعة بيحب التغير وعشان جوزها دايما يحب يكتشف فيها كل يوم حاجة تشدة ليه
 ويلاقى فيها كل حاجة ومتحرمهوش من اى حاجة
عشان ميبصش برة
بتسألونة لية بنبص برة
و  السبب  اللي جوة مش زوغان عنينا
ياريت تخدو بالكم من نفسيكم لان الحب بعد الجوز لازم يكون اقوى من قبل
والحب دايما  محتاج رعاية
وعشان يفضل الحب لازم نحافظ على نفسينا ( ولو على الاولاد مش هنخلف بس المهم يفضل بركان الحب مشتعل))

وبالنسبة للاسئلة  
حاضر يا أرينى متقلقيش اسئلة كتير محتاجين نعرفها عن بنــــــــت حــــــــــــواء.......................


----------



## Rosetta (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*اناااااا عندي سؤاااااااااال

هلا صح بيحكوا انه الشب الليكان  هو و صغير يمر بمرحلة مراهقة و انه يعرف اكتر من بنت...بس بعدين بتيجي البنت اللي تنسيه كل ماضيه و انها تكون هي الوحيدة اللي ماليه عينه و غيرها مستحيل ,,و هل ممكن انه يرجع يفكر بالماضي ده او يحن ليه؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## go love (1 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *اناااااا عندي سؤاااااااااال
> 
> هلا صح بيحكوا انه الشب الليكان  هو و صغير يمر بمرحلة مراهقة و انه يعرف اكتر من بنت...بس بعدين بتيجي البنت اللي تنسي كل ماضيه و انها تكون هي الوحيدة اللي ماليه عينه و غيرها مستحيل ,,و هل ممكن انه يرجع يفكر بالماضي ده او يحن ليه؟؟؟؟؟*



اكيد طبعا الحــــــــــــب  الحقيقـــــــى بيخلق الانسان من جديد
بس المهم فين نلاقى الحب الحقيقى بجد
وبالنسبة انها تنسي  ماضى فطبعا
هى هتنسي  نفسة  هتنسى حياتة هتنسى هو مين ورايح فين لانها اكيد هتكون الحاضر بكل ما فى.......... بس المهم  درجة اشتعال الحب مبينهم هى اللي هتخلي يقلب صفحات الماضى 
بكل ما فيها 
ويكون ليها وتكون لي العمر اللي جاي


----------



## Rosetta (1 أكتوبر 2008)

go love قال:


> اكيد طبعا الحــــــــــــب  الحقيقـــــــى بيخلق الانسان من جديد
> بس المهم فين نلاقى الحب الحقيقى بجد
> وبالنسبة انها تنسي  ماضى فطبعا
> هى هتنسي  نفسة  هتنسى حياتة هتنسى هو مين ورايح فين لانها اكيد هتكون الحاضر بكل ما فى.......... بس المهم  درجة اشتعال الحب مبينهم هى اللي هتخلي يقلب صفحات الماضى
> ...


*الله على الكلام الجمييل دا يا go love
مرسييييي ليك

عندي كمان سؤاااااااااااال:
ليش الحب بيقل ما بين الاتنين اللي بيحبوا بعض بعد فترة ..و بتبتدي العلاقة تمر بحالة فتور؟؟
و كيف ممكن اننا نتعدى الفتور دا؟؟؟*


----------



## go love (1 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *الله على الكلام الجمييل دا يا go love
> مرسييييي ليك
> 
> عندي كمان سؤاااااااااااال:
> ...



لا فطور فى االلحب لا دة مرض وهيخلى الحب يدبل ويزول
ويضيع حرارة الحب
المفروض انهم
يخلو بركان الحب دايما قايد
وفيضان الحب دايما ساير


من اجل حــــــ قوى  ـــــــب  للمنتهى 
لازم يرمو  كل المشاكل ورة ضهرهم وميحولوش يخنقو حبهم بكثرة مشكلهم
بل يخلة دايما الحب هو طريق التفاؤل لقى  مشكلة
وحل لاى ازمة
 والصح انهم ميخلوش الحب يتاثر بقى حاجة
بل الحب هو اللي ياثر على اى حاجة
والمفروض انينا نعتبر الحب وردة محتاجة دايما للاهتمام والخوف عليها  من الاشواك اللي بتظهر حوليها وممكن تخنقها
فعشان الحب يفضل مشتعل ويفضل بركانة قايد  لازم نهتم بنفسينا ونكون دايما متغيرين  ونكون دايما جمال فى عيون بعض
الحب  مبنى على الطرفين مش طرف واحد يعنى الاهتمام والخوف والهفة تزيد  للطرفيـــــــــــــــــــن 

وعلى فكرة الحب دايما محتاج لشوية شطة وفلفل حااااار  عشان النار تزيد مش تنطفى

بمعنى الحب لازم يكون فى غيرة بس مش غيرة اللي تقتل لا
الغيرة المعتدلة الدليل على وجود الحب مبين الطرفين
والتغير فى التعبير عن الحب حتى لا نصيب بالفطور اللي انتى قلتى علية لان بجد ممكن الحب يصاب بفطور اشكرك بجد على الملحوظة المهما اوى دية

فعشان كدة لازم نغير فى التعبير عن حبنا بقى وسيلة  .......... بسيطة ............ صعبة ا......................مستحيلة 

بعيونو  يقولها  بحبك .............وبقلبة  يصرخ لقلبها   وباحساسة  يخدها  لعالمة
وعمتن الحب مش بس كلام الحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب احساس
وسورى انى طولت كتير بس الكلام عن الحب مش بيخلص ومتكفهوش صفحات المنتدى دة عايز منتدى لوحدة 

المهم ممكن اسالكم 
انت لية بتتفنينة فى العكننة ....... ودايما تحبة تطلبو الفلوس على وجبات الاكل  ياة على الفطار او على العشاء اول ميجى لية بس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eriny roro (2 أكتوبر 2008)

عايزين اسئلة كتير فين اسئلة الشباب والبنات
انا عايزة اسأل لية الحب بيبعد الاصدقاء عن بعض؟انا مش عارقة صح كلامى ولا لا بس يجد انا حسيب بكدة من اصحابى


----------



## mina_picasso (2 أكتوبر 2008)

eriny roro قال:


> عايزين اسئلة كتير فين اسئلة الشباب والبنات
> انا عايزة اسأل لية الحب بيبعد الاصدقاء عن بعض؟انا مش عارقة صح كلامى ولا لا بس يجد انا حسيب بكدة من اصحابى



*أنا مش فاهم السةأل دة قصدك اية ممكن توضحي.

يعني أزاي الأصحاب يسيبو بعض :t9:​*


----------



## mina_picasso (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*هو أنت قصدك أن واحد صحبك قلك بحبك وانت مش بتبدلية نفس الشعور عشان كدة عايزة تسبية.

هو دة قصدك.​*


----------



## H O P A (2 أكتوبر 2008)

eriny roro قال:


> عايزين اسئلة كتير فين اسئلة الشباب والبنات
> انا عايزة اسأل لية الحب بيبعد الاصدقاء عن بعض؟انا مش عارقة صح كلامى ولا لا بس يجد انا حسيب بكدة من اصحابى



*انا مش فاهم حاجتين ازاي لو بيحبوا بعض يبعدوا عن بعض و ازاي يكونوا اصدقاء اصلاً و يسيبوا بعض ......​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*هي ممكن قصدها انه لو صاحبيتها دخلت في علاقة حب مع شب هيفضل كل وقتها ملك للشب دا  و الاشي دا هيخفف علاقة الصداقة اللي كانت بينها و بين صاحبيتها دي,,
ممكن هي تقصد كده....*


----------



## SALVATION (2 أكتوبر 2008)

_


			انا عايزة اسأل لية الحب بيبعد الاصدقاء عن بعض؟انا مش عارقة صح كلامى ولا لا بس يجد انا حسيب بكدة من اصحابى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مش فى بعض الاحيان بختلف
انا اعرف اشخاص بيخسرو احببهم علشان اصدقائهم ديه بترجع لمدا الصداقه وقوتها
سؤالى 
ليه اغلب البنات بتكون اسألتها عن الحب والرومانسيه والمظاهر فقط؟​_


----------



## Rosetta (2 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _​مش فى بعض الاحيان بختلف
> انا اعرف اشخاص بيخسرو احببهم علشان اصدقائهم ديه بترجع لمدا الصداقه وقوتها
> سؤالى
> ليه اغلب البنات بتكون اسألتها عن الحب والرومانسيه والمظاهر فقط؟​_


*لانه البنت بطبيعتها مخلوق عاطفي و العاطفة عندها دائما اقوى من عاطفة الرجل..
بس دا الاشي ما بيمنع انها تكون واقعية .و لازم انها تكون واقعية لانه الزمن دا بيحتاج للواقعية اكتر من الرومانسية,,*


----------



## fns (2 أكتوبر 2008)

سوالى انا للشباب

هل حقاً ستتزوج من عرفت وأحببت ؟؟

هل حقاً سترتبط بمن تعرفت عليها ، بغض النظر عن طريقة تعارفكما

.. وبغض النظر أيضاً عن أساس نيتك التي من أجلها تعرفت عليها

.. إن كانت للتسلية أولا ؟ أم هل ستتركها وتبتعد عنها لتبحث لك

عن زوجة أخرى غير التي أحبتك ورسمتك في خيالها وواقعها فارساً لأحلامها ؟

إن كان كذلك فلم تعرفت عليها ؟ وماهي أسبابك وحجتك ؟


----------



## Rosetta (2 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> سوالى انا للشباب
> 
> هل حقاً ستتزوج من عرفت وأحببت ؟؟
> 
> ...


*سؤال جمييييل يا fns
و انا ايضا بانتظار مشاركات الشباب...*


----------



## mina_picasso (2 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> سوالى انا للشباب
> 
> هل حقاً ستتزوج من عرفت وأحببت ؟؟
> 
> ...



*طبعا وبكل تاكيد حتجوز اللي حبتها.

ومش حلعب بعوطفها ولا بعوطفي.

واللي يعمل غير كدة مايبقاش راجل يبقي عيل.

لأن دى أنسانة ليها عواطف ومشاعر أزاي اعمل بيها كدة.

 لو دي أختي حرضي بحد يعمل فيها كدة لاطبعا دى أنا ممكن اقتلة.

وزي ما ارضهاش علي نفسي ما أرضهاش علي غيري.  ​*


----------



## eriny roro (3 أكتوبر 2008)

sorry 3lshan radit mt2a5ar 
red rose88 fhmat 2asdy as7aby lma wa7da bt7ab btb3ad shoia 3an el ba2y bthtam aktar b7abibha
 bas el mafrod el wa7d lma y7ab maynsash as7abo


----------



## fns (3 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *طبعا وبكل تاكيد حتجوز اللي حبتها.
> 
> ومش حلعب بعوطفها ولا بعوطفي.
> 
> ...



كلام جميل اخى
طيب انت لو اتعرفت على واحدة من على النت وانت قلتلها انى بحبك ونفسى انك تكونى ليا وجالك شك بعد كده انها زى ما تكلمت معاك على النت اكيد اتكلمت مع غيرى كتير واكيد غيرى قالها انا بحبك ونفسى تكونى ليا هل اتظل متمسك برايك وتتجوزها ولا اتكسر قلبها وتشوف حد تانى


----------



## Rosetta (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*برايك يا fns هل من الممكن انك تحب بنت على النت؟؟؟*


----------



## SALVATION (3 أكتوبر 2008)

_


			كلام جميل اخى
طيب انت لو اتعرفت على واحدة من على النت وانت قلتلها انى بحبك ونفسى انك تكونى ليا وجالك شك بعد كده انها زى ما تكلمت معاك على النت اكيد اتكلمت مع غيرى كتير واكيد غيرى قالها انا بحبك ونفسى تكونى ليا هل اتظل متمسك برايك وتتجوزها ولا اتكسر قلبها وتشوف حد تانى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ديه بترجع لشاب نفسه ومش كله بيفكر تفكير واحد
لكن لرأيى الخاص كل انسان حب واتحب حتى لو مصرحش بحبه وده عمره ما كان عيب او مشكله طالما انها حبتنى وحبتها ووثقت فى حبها بنسى الماضى طالما انو لا يؤثر على علاقتنا الحاليه ولاا نسمح لدخول افكار شريره فى العلاقه .
الله هوه اللذى يبارك كل علاقه



هل من الممكن انك تحب بنت على النت؟؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

وما هى المشكله
 وهو الارتباط هيكون على النت؟ ولاا هشوفها و اطلبها للارتباط من اهلها ويكون التعارف على الطبيعة
النت سبب للمعرفه ليس الاا
وياريت نشيل من رؤسنا الافكار الراجعيه
طالما الاحترام موجود ما المانع
سؤاااال
ما هي اول صفه تكون حلم للفتاه فى الشاب الذى تريد الارتباط به؟​_


----------



## عبير الإيمان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

صحيح أختي أنك طرحتي سؤال محرج حقا ً 

وأنا لا أعتقد أن في شاب يرد بصراحة وبدون مجاملة بالصدق ..

لأن طبيعة الرجال هكذا ....

يعني يتعرفوا على البنت ويعيشوا يا عيني أيام وأيام 

وبعدين تأتي اللحظة الحاسمة 

يوم ما يفكر الشاب بالأرتباط أكيد سيفكر في أخرى 

يقول كيف أمن على بيتي وأطفالي مع هذه البنت ...

لذلك أخواتي أنصحكن ونفسي أولا ً 

لا تصدقن الذئاب والكلام المعسول الذي يبطن السم في داخله 

مع أحترامي للشباب ( ولو يزعلو  لأن هذا كلام حق)

تحياتي ....​​


----------



## mina_picasso (3 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> كلام جميل اخى
> طيب انت لو اتعرفت على واحدة من على النت وانت قلتلها انى بحبك ونفسى انك تكونى ليا وجالك شك بعد كده انها زى ما تكلمت معاك على النت اكيد اتكلمت مع غيرى كتير واكيد غيرى قالها انا بحبك ونفسى تكونى ليا هل اتظل متمسك برايك وتتجوزها ولا اتكسر قلبها وتشوف حد تانى



*اذا كان الكلام دة اتقال علي النت فهو ارحم من أن واحد يقولو لواحدة في الواقع.

وأغلبية البنات اتقلهم الكلام دة سواء علي النت او مش علي النت فهو اية الفرق.....؟.

أنا اقلك اية الفرق لو علي النت أهو كلام لا راح ولا جة ومش حيأثر في البنت جامد.

لكن اللي في الواقع مبيقاش كلام بس وانت فاهم قصدي يعيني ممكن يمسك اديها وخروج علي طول......الخ

عشان كدة لو خيرتني بين واحد كانت بتحب علي النت بسسسس وواحدة معرفش عنها حاجة 

حختار اللي علي النت.

لكن طبعا الكلام دة مش قاعدة عامة في بنات كتير محترمة. ​*


----------



## mina_picasso (3 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *برايك يا fns هل من الممكن انك تحب بنت على النت؟؟؟*



*ولية لا أنا عايز اقلك أن في واحد صحبي عرف واحدة علي النت وحبو بعض.

ودلوقتي متجوزين بجد مش هزار.

هو اية الفرق من انيك تحبي واحد من علي النت ولا واحد شوفتية.

بس أهم حاجة يعرفو بعض كويس وعلي الأقل يشوفو بعض علي النت عشان ميتصدموش بالواقع.

واكيد حيشوفو بعض في الواقع مش حيفضلو يحبو بعض علي النت علي طول.​*


----------



## fns (3 أكتوبر 2008)

اجابات كلها حلوة ونموذجية
على فكرة انا ولد مش بنت 
فى شباب بيتعرفوا على بنات ويقولوا ليهم بحبك وكلام جميل ويوعدوهم بالجواز وتيجى البنت تتفاجى ان الولد اللى حبته اتجوز واحدة تانية ولما تيجى تسال الولد انت ليه متجوزتش البنت اللى كنت بتخرج معاها يقولك دى رضيت انها تخرج معايا ومحدش عارف خرجت مع كام واحد قبلى قبل كده والبنت اللى رضيت تخرج معايا انا مرضاش اتجوزها طيب ما انتى مش اتتجوزها قولتلها ليه بحبك وعشمتها بالجواز هل حجته دى دليل قاطع لبراءته وليه بعض الاولاد يعملوا كده ليه مش بيفكروا الاول ان هما ليهم اخوات بنات وياللى عامل تعمل ولو بعد حين انتوا تعليقكم ايه على الشباب اللى بتعمل كده


----------



## Rosetta (4 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> اجابات كلها حلوة ونموذجية
> على فكرة انا ولد مش بنت
> فى شباب بيتعرفوا على بنات ويقولوا ليهم بحبك وكلام جميل ويوعدوهم بالجواز وتيجى البنت تتفاجى ان الولد اللى حبته اتجوز واحدة تانية ولما تيجى تسال الولد انت ليه متجوزتش البنت اللى كنت بتخرج معاها يقولك دى رضيت انها تخرج معايا ومحدش عارف خرجت مع كام واحد قبلى قبل كده والبنت اللى رضيت تخرج معايا انا مرضاش اتجوزها طيب ما انتى مش اتتجوزها قولتلها ليه بحبك وعشمتها بالجواز هل حجته دى دليل قاطع لبراءته وليه بعض الاولاد يعملوا كده ليه مش بيفكروا الاول ان هما ليهم اخوات بنات وياللى عامل تعمل ولو بعد حين انتوا تعليقكم ايه على الشباب اللى بتعمل كده



*بصراحة يا fns هو دا السؤال اللي محير الكل..يعني في شباب بيبقى بيحب البنت و بيخرج معاها و يشوفها من فترة للتانية و بيوعدها بالزواج..بس لما تقلب بجد تلاقيه غير رايه و ما بده البنت دي...و السبب غير معروف...يا ريت نسمع الردود من الكل...
*


----------



## SALVATION (4 أكتوبر 2008)

_



على فكرة انا ولد مش بنت​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اخى الحبيب  fns 
انتا بتفتح عينهم سيبهم همه يسألو 
متوقعناش فى مأذق
مشكووووووووووووور​



بصراحة يا fns هو دا السؤال اللي محير الكل..يعني في شباب بيبقى بيحب البنت و بيخرج معاها و يشوفها من فترة للتانية و بيوعدها بالزواج..بس لما تقلب بجد تلاقيه غير رايه و ما بده البنت دي...و السبب غير معروف...يا ريت نسمع الردود من الكل​

أنقر للتوسيع...

هكون معاكى صريح اختى
اكيد الشاب ده شاف حاجه ديقته او مقتنعش انو هيقدر يغيرها ده لو كان عنده القدره على الزواج
ومن هنا بيكون افكاره
لكن لو البنت من الاول عملت حدود للمعرفه وحدود للحديث معتقدش انو هيتخله عنها وخصوصا انو وثق مليون الميه انها كما تصنع معه صنعته مع غيره
اما اذا كان الشاب من النوع اللى بيتسلى اكيد هيه بتبقى عارفه ده وبتتغاضى عنه 
مش معقول هيكون معها فتره كبيره ومفيش اى شيء يبن لها حقيقته
تحياتى


سؤاااال
ما هي اول صفه تكون حلم للفتاه فى الشاب الذى تريد الارتباط به؟​_


----------



## Rosetta (4 أكتوبر 2008)

> سؤاااال
> ما هي اول صفه تكون حلم للفتاه فى الشاب الذى تريد الارتباط به؟


*انه يكون عند شخصية و انها تحس معه انها مع رجل معنى الكلمة مش مع ولد طايش...
و كمان انه يكون عنده مسؤولية..

سؤااااااااال: لما اتنين بيحبوا بعض و عاوزين يخرجوا و يشوفوا بعض لوحديهم (يعني مش مع الشلة) يبقى دا غلط او عيب؟؟؟*


----------



## SALVATION (4 أكتوبر 2008)

_


			سؤااااااااال: لما اتنين بيحبوا بعض و عاوزين يخرجوا و يشوفوا بعض لوحديهم (يعني مش مع الشلة) يبقى دا غلط او عيب؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اولاا : لازم يكون بعلم الاهل علشان لو مش عرفين يبقى هيه نفسها هتحس انها بتعمل حاجه غلط
ثانيا : لازم المقبله تكون بحضور الله ولاا نسمح بأى افكار او اى انفعالات عاطفيه او غيره وبكده انا أأمن ان العلاقه هتكون فيه كل خير
وأعتقد ان الحب عطاء يعنى كل واحد بيحرص جدا على سمعة الاخر
سؤاااااااال
ليه اغلب الفتايات بتتعمد استفزاذ الشاب وصنع عداوه بدون اى سبب؟​_


----------



## mina_picasso (4 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *انه يكون عند شخصية و انها تحس معه انها مع رجل معنى الكلمة مش مع ولد طايش...
> و كمان انه يكون عنده مسؤولية..
> 
> سؤااااااااال: لما اتنين بيحبوا بعض و عاوزين يخرجوا و يشوفوا بعض لوحديهم (يعني مش مع الشلة) يبقى دا غلط او عيب؟؟؟*




*الموضوع دة محير. 

لكن عشان أحنا في مجتمع شرقي وبيخاف علي البنت جامد فبيبقي عيب.

لأنة السوال حيكون يبقالك اية عشان تخرجي معه ولو قلتي بتحبية وبيحبك حتبقي المشكلة أكبر.

فهو ممكن يشوفو بعض في نادي الكنيسة مثلا.

بس لو الأهل متفاهمين حيكون أحسن أنك تخرجي معه بعلمهم عشان تكوني قدام نفسك حسة أنك مش بتعملي حاجة غلط أو عيب.​*
*سوالي​*
* الأخ توني حط سوأل عشان كدة مش حسأل لحد ما يتجاوب علية ؟​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _​اولاا : لازم يكون بعلم الاهل علشان لو مش عرفين يبقى هيه نفسها هتحس انها بتعمل حاجه غلط
> ثانيا : لازم المقبله تكون بحضور الله ولاا نسمح بأى افكار او اى انفعالات عاطفيه او غيره وبكده انا أأمن ان العلاقه هتكون فيه كل خير
> وأعتقد ان الحب عطاء يعنى كل واحد بيحرص جدا على سمعة الاخر
> سؤاااااااال
> ليه اغلب الفتايات بتتعمد استفزاذ الشاب وصنع عداوه بدون اى سبب؟​_



*مفيش بنت بتستفز شاب الا لما يكون هو عمل حاجة جننتها 
البنت مخلوق رقيق عاوزة تحب وتتحب
سؤالي للجنس الخشن
لية فاكرين نفسكم افضل مننا وانتم من غيرنا متقدروش تعيشو*


----------



## fns (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مين قال ان الرجل احسن من المراءة ولا مميز عنها ده كلام خاطى
والدليل على كده ان الله لما خلق المراءة خلقها من ضلع ادم حتى لايكون ادم مش مميز عنها ويكونوا شى واحد 
بالنسبة ان احنا منقدرش نعيش من غيركم فدى حقيقة المراءة مكملة للرجل
بمعنى الرجل لما يحتاج الرقة والعطف والحنان والاهتمام ايلاقى كل ده فين
غير فى المراءة
يبقى الرجل مش احسن من المراءة وميقدرش يعيش من غيرها
معلش انا معنديش اسئلة
اسيب اى ولد يسال مكانى
​


----------



## fns (5 أكتوبر 2008)

سوالى للبنات
ليه البنت لما حد يصرحلها باعجابه بيها او يقولها بحبك تتقل عليه على الرغم
انها ممكن تكون هى كمان بتحبه او معجبة بيه
طيب ليه هى بتتصرف التصرف ليه بتعمل تقيلة


----------



## mina_picasso (5 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مفيش بنت بتستفز شاب الا لما يكون هو عمل حاجة جننتها
> البنت مخلوق رقيق عاوزة تحب وتتحب
> سؤالي للجنس الخشن
> لية فاكرين نفسكم افضل مننا وانتم من غيرنا متقدروش تعيشو*




*هو أحنا أفضل منكم مين اللي قال الكلام دة هتيلي أسمة بس و أنا.......!

من غيركم منقدرش نعيش دي حقيقة وحقيقة مرة كمان بس مش قوي كدة. 

بس كدة لحسن تتغرو بعد كدة محدش يعرف يكلمكم ​*.

*سوالي ​**برضي لسة في سوأل ومحدش جاوب؟​*


----------



## Rosetta (5 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *الموضوع دة محير.
> 
> لكن عشان أحنا في مجتمع شرقي وبيخاف علي البنت جامد فبيبقي عيب.
> 
> ...



*بس برايك يا مينا انه الاهل ممكن يتقبلوا انه بنتهم دي تحب و تبقى تخرج مع حبيبها...و انت نفسك قلت انه مجتمع شرقي...
يبقى ما وصلنا لحل..*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

> *انه الاهل ممكن يتقبلوا انه بنتهم دي تحب و تبقى تخرج مع حبيبها*


​

لاء طبعا الكلام ده ماينفعش فى مجتمعنا الحالى 
والاهل لو عرفوا انى البنت بتخرج مع شاب وبيحبوا بعض 
من غير ارتباط مش هيوافقوا على حاجه زى دى 

سؤالى 

ليه البنت بتحب ديما تكون مصدر انتباه للشباب ( مش كل البنات طبعا)؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (5 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ​
> 
> لاء طبعا الكلام ده ماينفعش فى مجتمعنا الحالى
> والاهل لو عرفوا انى البنت بتخرج مع شاب وبيحبوا بعض
> ...


*مرسي يا كوكو بس برايك ايه هو الحل..لانه اغلب راي الشباب كان انه لازم الاهل يعرفوا بالعلاقة دي..و السؤال كان انه هل برايك انه غلط او عيب لو اتنين بيحبوا بعض يخرجوا و يشوفوا بعض؟؟؟*



> ليه البنت بتحب ديما تكون مصدر انتباه للشباب


*اكيد متل ما قلت مش كل البنات بيكونوا كده
و برايي انه البنت اللي بتعمل كده بيكون عندها نقص و بتحب تتباهى قدام صاحباتها انه كل الشباب عم يطلعوا عليها..*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

> *هل برايك انه غلط او عيب لو اتنين بيحبوا بعض يخرجوا و يشوفوا بعض؟؟؟
> *





مش عيب طبعا 
فى  مجتمعنا الشرقى 
تلاقى اى حد شافهم مع بعض 
ينشر الخبر 
ويقول فلان ماشى مع فلانه والكلام ده 
فاعلشان كده بنقول غلط 
فامن الممكن لو هما مع بعض فى الكليه مثلا مافيش مانع انهم يقفوا يتكلموا مع بعض عن طريق الصداقه امام الاخرين 
علشان ماحدش يقول كلمه كده ولا كده 
اتمنى اكون قدرت اوصلك وجهه نظرى 
​


----------



## Rosetta (5 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مش عيب طبعا
> فى  مجتمعنا الشرقى
> تلاقى اى حد شافهم مع بعض
> ينشر الخبر
> ...


*مرسي يا كوكو بجد جواب جميل..*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

يلا الدور على البنات فى الاسئله ​


----------



## fns (5 أكتوبر 2008)

سوالى انا للشباب
ليه الشاب اول ما يدخل الكلية بيبقى عاوز يتعرف على البنت دى ودى ودى 
كانه داخل الكلية علشان يتعرف على بنات ومش رايح يتعلم


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

كيرو انا اسف 
انا كاتب فى اول مشاركه فى الموضوع 
انى البنات هيه الالى تسأل الشباب 
والشباب تسأل البنات 
لاكن ولاد يسأل ولاد لاء 
وبنت تسأل بنت لاء بردوا 
اذا كان تعليق مافيش مانع 
سورى مره تانيه ​


----------



## fns (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ولا يهمك يا كوكو

بس انا السوال ده كان محيرنى بصراحة

وملقتش حد ساله

حبيت اساله انا

لو حد عنده اجابة ممكن يجاوب

او نستنى بنت تساله


----------



## go love (5 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> سوالى انا للشباب
> ليه الشاب اول ما يدخل الكلية بيبقى عاوز يتعرف على البنت دى ودى ودى
> كانه داخل الكلية علشان يتعرف على بنات ومش رايح يتعلم



بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع هرد علية بم انة شاب وبيهجمنا ومنضم  لفريق البنات
على اساس انة  الملاك الحارس ......................  عادى  جدا  نجوبك 


اولا احب اعرفك ان الشاب من مولدة لحد كبرة وهو بيبحث عن شريكة حياتة بغض النظر عن الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواز
ولما يجى فى مشوار درستة ابتدائية واعدادية وحضانة ممنوع 
والجنسين بعيد عن بعض حتى لو فى مدارس خاصة بس الاختلاط مبنهم محظور
وطبعا مجتمعنا مجتمع شرقى  بيمنع اى نوع من انوع الاختلاط بين الولد والبنت ويمكن دة بيزيد من الرغبة الشديدة فى معرفة الاخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
وبيكون جواة غريزة شرسة مجنونة للوصول للاخر 

نيجى اول منخش الجامعة كلنا بلا استثناء بنكون جوانا كبت بنفجرة فى الجامعة بما انها اول مكان دراسى مشترك 
ومش اى مكان طبعا دية حفلة كل بيروح كانة رايح الملاهى جنب االدراسة
يعنى حط بند التعارف قبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل الدراسة
خلينا صرحة البنت عايزة تتجوز والاهم نفسهــــــــــــــــا تحب
والشاب عايز يتعرف على مليون بنت عشان يوصل لبنت واحدة تكون هى بلمليون بنت اللي عرفهم


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

> نيجى اول منخش الجامعة كلنا بلا استثناء بنكون جوانا كبت بنفجرة فى الجامعة بما انها اول مكان دراسى مشترك
> ومش اى مكان طبعا دية حفلة كل بيروح كانة رايح الملاهى جنب االدراسة
> يعنى حط بند التعارف قبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل الدراسة
> خلينا صرحة البنت عايزة تتجوز والاهم نفسهــــــــــــــــا تحب
> والشاب عايز يتعرف على مليون بنت عشان يوصل لبنت واحدة تكون هى بلمليون بنت اللي عرفهم


 

احييك جدا على تعليقك ده ​


----------



## fns (5 أكتوبر 2008)

go love قال:


> بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع هرد علية بم انة شاب وبيهجمنا ومنضم  لفريق البنات
> على اساس انة  الملاك الحارس ......................  عادى  جدا  نجوبك



اخى انا لا بهاجمكم ولا حاجة ولا منحاز للبنات
هو كل ما فى الامر ان سوالى جيه على بالى حبيت اساله
لو كان مشاركتى معاكم فى الموضوع مضايقاكم انا مش هشارك تانى
واحيك على اجابتك النموذجية​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

> لو كان مشاركتى معاكم فى الموضوع مضايقاكم انا مش هشارك تانى
> واحيك على اجابتك النموذجية


 

كيرو متقولش كده 
احنا مانقدرش نستغنى عنك  وعن اسئلتك 
وبعدين ياباشا الموضوع ينور لما تدخل وتكتب سؤالك ​


----------



## fns (5 أكتوبر 2008)

يا باشا الموضوع منور بصاحب الموضوع وبالاعضاء المشاركين فيه
طيب انا اسال البنات سوال علشان تعرفوا انى مش منحاز ليهم
ليه البنت لما الشاب يصرحلها عن اعجابه او عن حبه تتقل عليه
تعمل تقيلة على الرغم انها كمان ممكن تكون بتحبه او معجبة بيه
يلا يا بنات عاوزين نشوف اجابتكم


----------



## Rosetta (5 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> يا باشا الموضوع منور بصاحب الموضوع وبالاعضاء المشاركين فيه
> طيب انا اسال البنات سوال علشان تعرفوا انى مش منحاز ليهم
> ليه البنت لما الشاب يصرحلها عن اعجابه او عن حبه تتقل عليه
> تعمل تقيلة على الرغم انها كمان ممكن تكون بتحبه او معجبة بيه
> يلا يا بنات عاوزين نشوف اجابتكم




*ههههههههه
اوكي يا جماعة انا بنت..مش تفتكروا اني شب و منحازة للشباب..
انا هجاوبك يا كيرو
بصراحة التقل هو دايما طبيعة موجودة بكل بنت يعني حتى لو كانت بتحب الشب دا و بتموت فيه..هتتقل عليه..يعني باختصار التقل بيحسس البنت بانوثتها .
بس في حالة واحدة البنت مستحيل انها تفكر بالتقل و هي لما يكون حبيبها نفسه تقيل فهي بهيك حالة بتضطر انها تتنازل عن الحق دا.. في سبيل انها تبقى مع اللي بتحبه..*


----------



## fns (5 أكتوبر 2008)

طيب فين سوالك للشباب


----------



## Rosetta (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*اوكي سؤالي:
ايه هو احساس الشب لما يحب و يلاقي شريكة حياته؟؟؟يعني شو التغيرات اللي بتصير عليه و بيحس فيها الناس الي حوليه او حتى الشريك نفسها؟؟؟*


----------



## mina_picasso (5 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههه
> اوكي يا جماعة انا بنت..مش تفتكروا اني شب و منحازة للشباب..
> انا هجاوبك يا كيرو
> بصراحة التقل هو دايما طبيعة موجودة بكل بنت يعني حتى لو كانت بتحب الشب دا و بتموت فيه..هتتقل عليه..يعني باختصار التقل بيحسس البنت بانوثتها .
> بس في حالة واحدة البنت مستحيل انها تفكر بالتقل و هي لما يكون حبيبها نفسه تقيل فهي بهيك حالة بتضطر انها تتنازل عن الحق دا.. في سبيل انها تبقى مع اللي بتحبه..*



*مرسيييييييييييييييي علي النصيحة الغالية دي

مش عارفين نشكرك أزاي

هههههههههههههه

وسوري علي مقطعة سؤلك​*


----------



## Rosetta (5 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *مرسيييييييييييييييي علي النصيحة الغالية دي
> 
> مش عارفين نشكرك أزاي
> 
> ...


* مرسييي على تعليقك يا مينا..من بعد كده هتفضلوا انتوا اللي تتقلوا على البنات مش كده؟؟
طيب فين جوابك على سؤالي؟؟*


----------



## Rosetta (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*شو يا جماعة هو السؤال صعب للدرجة دي؟؟؟*



> *ايه هو احساس الشب لما يحب و يلاقي شريكة حياته؟؟؟يعني شو التغيرات اللي بتصير عليه و بيحس فيها الناس الي حوليه او حتى الشريك نفسها؟؟؟*


----------



## SALVATION (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_


ايه هو احساس الشب لما يحب و يلاقي شريكة حياته؟؟؟يعني شو التغيرات اللي بتصير عليه و بيحس فيها الناس الي حوليه او حتى الشريك نفسها؟؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

بيعشق التغير علشنها بيحب كل حاجه بتحبها وبيحاول انو يرضيها ويخاف عليها من الهوا وبيحاول يسعدها بقدر امكانه ويكون جدير بيها
بنجهز سؤال​​_


----------



## mina_picasso (6 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> * مرسييي على تعليقك يا مينا..من بعد كده هتفضلوا انتوا اللي تتقلوا على البنات مش كده؟؟
> طيب فين جوابك على سؤالي؟؟*



*أممممممممم :t9:

طبعا هو شعور ميتوصفش ساعتها الواحد بيكون في قمة السعادة لدرجة أن الناس اللي حولية بيشعرو أنة في حاجة مش طبعية فيه وانة بيحب كل الناس ولو عندة مشاكل كبيرة بتبقي بالنسبالة ولا حاجة ومش بيفكر فيها.

حاجة بتغير من كيان الواحد.

وطبعا بيكون مستعد يضحي بحياتة من أجل حببته.

طبعا شعور ميتوصفش مهما اقول :11_1_211v: 

واللي محسش بالشعور دة يبقي محبش ​*
*سؤلي​*
*علل يعني أثبت ممكن الواحدة تحب واحد شافتة بس ومتعرفهوش؟ لو الأجابة أيوان طيب حتعمل أية عشان تتقربلة؟​*


----------



## go love (6 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *اوكي سؤالي:
> ايه هو احساس الشب لما يحب و يلاقي شريكة حياته؟؟؟يعني شو التغيرات اللي بتصير عليه و بيحس فيها الناس الي حوليه او حتى الشريك نفسها؟؟؟*





اكيد  سؤال صعب....................
  عشان مينفعش  فى كلام لان الاحساس اكبر من الكلام نفسة
     انتى بتسألي عن انسان كان فاقد للهوية وبيها بقى صاحب اعظم هويا
انسان كان عايش بدون اى شئ وبيها امتلك كل شي

انسان اصبح بيهـا ملــ ــــ ـــــ ـــك العالم  وممتلك الدنيا بكل ما فيها 

 اكيد هيتغير لان  الحب بيخلق الانسان من جديد
مولد جديد دايما سعيد مش شايل هم حاجة 
ورامى الهموم كلها وراة   
ونظرتة للحياة كلها  سعادة و تفاؤل وحـــــــــــــب
 لانة لقى الكنز اللي مش بيخلص
وبيكون شعلة نشاط وحيوية
لانة لقى شحن مدى الحـيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة

و لقى اللي هيروى فى عطشة
 ويدفى فى بردة
 ويحتوى من عالمـــــــة
وطبعا  الطبيعي اللي حوليــ ـــــ ـــــ ـــــة واللي جنبيــــ ــــ ــــ ـــة واللي وراااااااااااااااااة
 واللي قدامــ ـــــــ ـــــ ـــة
يحسة ويعرفة   ان دة مخلوق من جديد.....

منتظرين ردودكم  لسؤال مينـــــــ ــــــــ ــــــــ ــــا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*الاجابة علي سؤال مينا 
شوف يا سيدي البنت لو حبة شاب بتعمل اللي ما يعمل علشان يشعر بيها 
لو مش ذكية بتعمل تصرفات مكشوفةودة مش كويس لانة هيقلل قيمتها عندة 
دا غير انة لو مش بيحبها هتبقي كارثة واحراج ليها
لكن لو بتحبة وذكية وكمان اتاكدت انة مش مرتبط في طرق كتييير الل بيها تحسسة بيها وتخلية هو الل يجي وفي ايدة باقة ورد وبيرجو محبتها*


----------



## mina_picasso (6 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *الاجابة علي سؤال مينا
> شوف يا سيدي البنت لو حبة شاب بتعمل اللي ما يعمل علشان يشعر بيها
> لو مش ذكية بتعمل تصرفات مكشوفةودة مش كويس لانة هيقلل قيمتها عندة
> دا غير انة لو مش بيحبها هتبقي كارثة واحراج ليها
> لكن لو بتحبة وذكية وكمان اتاكدت انة مش مرتبط في طرق كتييير الل بيها تحسسة بيها وتخلية هو الل يجي وفي ايدة باقة ورد وبيرجو محبتها*




*أمممممممممم جميل ...... جميل جداااااااااااا

بس يارت تقولي أة هي الطرق دي عشان نبقي عرفينها :ura1:

كل الطرق ومتخبش هاااااا :nunu0000:

جدعة شطورة.​*


----------



## go love (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الصراحة انا  مش عايز الحوار المفتوح مبينا الشباب والشبات يروح للارشيف 
عايزينو ميتلغيش لان بجد دة اكتر موضوع عجبنى فى المنتدى
 عارفين لية

عشان بجد موضوع مفتوح اسالة واجوبة موضوع حر
 احنا فى اللي بنتكلم وبنعبر عن اللي جوانا
ام اللي لقيتو فى كل الموضيع اللي موجودة هنا فى المنتدى كلها موضيع منقووووووووووووولة 
مش محتاجة  من مشركتنا سوى تعليق حلو وجميل على الكلام المنقول 
و مبيحصلش تفاعل  جامد مع الموضوع 


اسمحولـــــى
هسأل سؤال لبنات حـــــ ـــــــــــ ـــــــــــــ ـــــواء
هو غريب شويا
انتى اية رايك فى جنسك بمعنى كنتى تحبى تكونى ولد احسن ولا انتى كدة بنت اجمل ؟


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*وانا هرد عليك 
انا بنت ومبسوطة اني بنت
واقولك كمان ان فية بنات في بعض حالات بتبقي اجدع من رجالة
سؤالي للجنس الخشن
لية الولد من وهو سن 12 سنة بس بيحب يعمل راجل وكبير*


----------



## go love (9 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *وانا هرد عليك
> انا بنت ومبسوطة اني بنت
> واقولك كمان ان فية بنات في بعض حالات بتبقي اجدع من رجالة
> سؤالي للجنس الخشن
> لية الولد من وهو سن 12 سنة بس بيحب يعمل راجل وكبير*




االاول انا معاكى ان فى بنات تتسم بالجدعنة عن ولاد كتير

ام بالنسبة لسؤالك فانتى اطلقتى علينا الجنس الخشن ودة اجابة سؤالك
لان هو فى السن دة بتبتدى عندة ملامح الرجوالة والخشونة 
تبدء تتكون فالناتج طبعا لما يكون فى اخت لية اصغر او اكبر يحب ان يلاقى شخصيتة الرجولية ينفذها عليها ويعمل زي مقولتى ومفيش غير الشخط والنتر وتعالى ورايحة فين ولية عشان يحس برجولتة المبتدئة

شكلك ليكى اخ صغير ومزهق
استحملى
 معنى  الرجولة قليل فى زمنا


اسأل بنـــــــــات حـــــــــــــــــــــــواء

لية دايما بتستخدمو الدمـــــــ ــــ ـــــ ـــــوع كوسيلة  للوصول للي انت عايزينة؟


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أكتوبر 2008)

go love قال:


> [
> 
> 
> اسأل بنـــــــــات حـــــــــــــــــــــــواء
> ...



*علشان انتم طيبين وبتحبونا ومتتحملوش تشوفو دموعنا  هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (9 أكتوبر 2008)

> شكلك ليكى اخ صغير ومزهق
> استحملى
> معنى الرجولة قليل فى زمنا



هههههههه
فعلا معاك حق...و المشكلة انه عمره بس 12 سنه

*



			اسأل بنـــــــــات حـــــــــــــــــــــــواء

لية دايما بتستخدمو الدمـــــــ ــــ ـــــ ـــــوع كوسيلة للوصول للي انت عايزينة؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*دموع البنت مش وسيلة مصطنعة تستخدمها لحتى توصل للي هي عايزاه..انا بخالفك الراي
لانه البنت لما بتبكي بتبكي من قلبها و بتكون دموع صادقة.. و كون متاكد انه ما في بنت بتبين دموعها للي حوليها الا لانها بتكون مقهورة و متدايئة من شغلة معينة و الموضوع بيصير غصب عنها*


----------



## fns (9 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اكتب سوال للشباب
علشان البنات مش كتبين اسئلة وعلشان الموضوع ميقفش ونكمل باقى الحوار
السوال
ليه معظم الشباب اللى بيدخلوا يعملوا شات على الياهو 
بيبقوا داخلين يدوروا على بنات وميتكلموش غير مع البنات
ولو عرفوا ان ولد اللى بيتكلم معاهم بيقولوا بااااااااااااااااااى
انا مش عاوز حد من الاولاد يزعل منى
انا مش منحاز للبنات ولا حاجة
هو الاهم الفايدة تعم على الكل
​


----------



## go love (10 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *علشان انتم طيبين وبتحبونا ومتتحملوش تشوفو دموعنا  هههههههههههههههه*





اكيد طبعا لو فى حب كشرط اساسى لقى تفاعل
مش هنستحمل وانت طبعا مستغليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن( بس ممكن نسبكم تتجننة)









red rose88 قال:


> هههههههه
> فعلا معاك حق...و المشكلة انه عمره بس 12 سنه
> 
> 
> ...


 اكيد مش كل البنات بتكون كدة فى دموع مزيفة بتستغلها البنت لتقوية صوتها الغير مسموع
وفى طبعا كتير اوى زي مانتى قولتى ودول سوين الشخصية وزو  شخصية قويا جدا ومبيوصلوش للحالة دية غير من فيض الكيل






fns قال:


> انا اكتب سوال للشباب
> علشان البنات مش كتبين اسئلة وعلشان الموضوع ميقفش ونكمل باقى الحوار
> السوال
> بص احنا هنستاذن لتانى مرة صاحب الموضوع كوكو مان بس المرادي  هنطلب منة نخلى الموضوع مفتوح للي بيدور فى دماغة سؤال يقولة ونفتح بابا المناقشة علية
> ...


لا عادى ولا يهمك انت عمتن بتسال اسالة حقيقة بتحصل حقيقى
بس اجابتها معروفة 

وانا يمكن جوبت على سؤالك اللي فات عن دخول الجامعة لية بنكون دخلين نتعرف اكتر من دخلين نتعلم
ونفس اجابة سؤال الجامعة هو اجابة الياهو

بص معظم واكترية مستخدمى الياهو من سن 12 او اقل كمان لل 20 ودة سن الفرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااغ
وسن المراهقة  للبلوغ
والسن دة  بتبتدى تتحرك عندة المشاعر والاحسيس نحو الاخر
وانت عارف انينا فى مجتمع شرقى بيمنع بشدة الاختلاط مبين الجنسين من وانت طفل لحد متعجز وتموت ودة يخلى الدافع يزيد اضعاف عشان اوصل واتعرف على الاخر
وعلى الياهو بيسهل اوى العملية دية وطبعا مفيش رقابة  فالمسالة سهلة
وبالنسبة اول مبيعرف انك ولد بيقول باى طبعا 
عشان ربنا مكتر من اصدقائة الولاد منين ميروح بيلقيهم
وطبعا هو داخل يبحث عن الجنس المفقود بالنسبالة
اتمنا اكون وصلتلك الاجابة


سؤالى لبنات حــــــــــــــــــــــــواء
اية رايك فى التعرف قبل الارتباط بمعنى بدون خطوبة او اي حاجة رسمى انتى كبنت تقبلى انك تتعرفى على شخص تحت مسمى الحـــــــــــــــب وبعد كدة انشاء اللة تكليل مشوركم بالجواز
ولا ترفضى ولما يجى هو لحد البيت اوفق  او ارفض وبعيدا اتعرف علية و احبة فى فترة الخطوبة او لا .........؟


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2008)

> سؤالى لبنات حــــــــــــــــــــــــواء
> اية رايك فى التعرف قبل الارتباط بمعنى بدون خطوبة او اي حاجة رسمى انتى كبنت تقبلى انك تتعرفى على شخص تحت مسمى الحـــــــــــــــب وبعد كدة انشاء اللة تكليل مشوركم بالجواز
> ولا ترفضى ولما يجى هو لحد البيت اوفق او ارفض وبعيدا اتعرف علية و احبة فى فترة الخطوبة او لا .........؟



*التعرف قبل الارتياط هو حاجة جميلة بتسمح للطرفين انهم يعرفوا بعض قبل الخطوبة 
يعني انا بالنسبة الي اقبل اني ارتبط بعلاقة حب مع الشب دا..بس بشروط اكيد
اولا انه العلاقة دي يكون معروف نهايتها انها رح تنتهي بالزواج.. 
و تانيا ان العلاقة تكون بحدود..
و تالتا اني اكون متاكده انه الشب دا قصده من العلاقة دي  الزواج..يعني مش عم يتسلى او يضيع وقت فقط..*

*سؤالي: تقريبا نفس السؤال..بس بدي اضيف انك هل ممكن انك تقبل الزواج من بنت ارتبطت معها بعلاقة حب و كنتوا تخرجوا و تشوفوا بعض؟؟*


----------



## mes (12 أكتوبر 2008)

معتقدش انه هيوافق على الارتباط من البنت اللى مشى معاها قبل كدا والاولاد كلهم بيقولوا كدا فى 

الناحيه دى .......................


سؤالى للاولاد .....................

لو ولد حسس لبنت انه شويه ويروح يتقدملها وخلى حد  من عيلته  يشوفها وكانت واضحه اوى الحكايه دى 

بس هما ميعرفوش بعض خااااااااااالص الا بالنظرات بس وكمان هو اللى ابتدا بالنظرات دى بس عدت فتره هو 

اختفى خالص  واخوه بس اللى ظاهر الايام دى وبيبص عليها بس هو ممكن يكون اختفى ليه معتقدش لو 

رجع فى كلامه هيخاف منها وهيخاف يوريها وشه معتقدش دا ابدا ................

فبما ان السؤال دا للاولاد يبقى ياريت تقولوا دا يبقى ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mes (12 أكتوبر 2008)

كوكو مان  انا بشكرك بجد للتوبيك الاكثر من رائع دا انا قريته كله مخصوص علشان اتبع معاكم 


ميرسى بجد ياكوكو مان لموضوعك الخطير جدا دا  وميرسى لكل اللى شاركوا هنا باقتراحاتهم وارائهم الفكريه 

المتفهمه للوضع الحالى ومجتمعنا الشرقى


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2008)

> كوكو مان انا بشكرك بجد للتوبيك الاكثر من رائع دا انا قريته كله مخصوص علشان اتبع معاكم


​ 

مرسىىىىى على مرورك ومشاركتك معانا 
نورتى التوبيك 

سؤالى للبنات 

ليه البنت ديما لما الشاب ييجى يتعرف عليها بتعمل اكنها مش هنا 
وهيه بيكون نفسها تتعرف عليه ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> سؤالى للبنات
> 
> ليه البنت ديما لما الشاب ييجى يتعرف عليها بتعمل اكنها مش هنا
> وهيه بيكون نفسها تتعرف عليه ؟؟



*حتى لو كانت هي كمان عايزة تتعرف عليه اكيد مش هتعطيه عين من اولها
يعني في الاول لازم تتقل عليه و تحسسه انها مش قاتلة حالها عليه!!
بعدين هتوافق تكلمه..بس المشكلة انه لما تتطور  العلاقة بينهم هيصير العكس !! 
ههههههه
ما بعرف ليش!!
*


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2008)

mes قال:


> معتقدش انه هيوافق على الارتباط من البنت اللى مشى معاها قبل كدا والاولاد كلهم بيقولوا كدا فى
> 
> الناحيه دى .......................


*طيب لو كان مش هيرتبط معها في الزواج ليه ارتبط معها بعلاقة حب و حكالها انه بيحبها و وعدها بالزواج؟؟
هي البنت دي ما عندها مشاعر ما عندها احاسيس؟؟ شو رايك؟*

*بعدين مش كل الشباب تفكيرهم كدا!!!*


----------



## gogi (17 أكتوبر 2008)

_*احب ارد على كوكو مان اى بنت دى طبيعتها حتى لو كانت جريئة لازم تتقل على الولد لان الخطوةالأولى لازم تيجى من الولد مع ان الحال اتغير فى الزمن ده بقى فى بعض البنات هما اللى بيبتدو بالخطوة دى:spor24:*_​


----------



## go love (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*سؤالي: تقريبا نفس السؤال..بس بدي اضيف انك هل ممكن انك تقبل الزواج من بنت ارتبطت معها بعلاقة حب و كنتوا تخرجوا و تشوفوا بعض؟؟*[/quote]

سؤال اجابتة 
اكيد  وطبعا وبدون شك ااقبل... ووافق 

 وكتير اقبليا اقبلة  ووافقة وبالعاميا كدة
مشو وخرجو واتفسحو وفى الاخر ربنا باركهم وكليلة مشورهم بالجواز
بس  دة يرجع لعمق تفكير الراجل وطريقة البنت ودرجة جذبيتها فى عنية 
وهل هتقدر وهى معايا متغلطش..........  متقعش 
عشان تفضل فى عيونى اجمل جميلة وتفضل وردة مغمضة ومتفتحش غير معايا 

بصى انا مؤمن جدا  ان رباط الخطوبة من غير حب رباط اى كلام رباط شكلي بس وممكن يكون لعب وتضيع وقت وتسلية كمان
 ورباط الجواز نفسة من غير حب رباط ضعيف مخنوق وممكن نقول علية السجن الابدى 
وحتى رباط الــــــــدم اللي بين الاب والابن والام والابناء لو كان بدون حب فهيكون رباط مفكك جدا  ومشلول
 انا مؤمن ان اعظم رباط فى الوجود وهو اللــــــي يقدر يهد جبال ويفجر بركان ويحيى انسان
هو رباط الحـــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــ ـــ ـب اعظم واقوى رباط فى الوجود 
ولا تقولى خطوبة ولا حتى جواز 
دة لو مزروع يبقى كل حاجة هتكون..................


----------



## go love (19 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *طيب لو كان مش هيرتبط معها في الزواج ليه ارتبط معها بعلاقة حب و حكالها انه بيحبها و وعدها بالزواج؟؟
> هي البنت دي ما عندها مشاعر ما عندها احاسيس؟؟ شو رايك؟*
> انتى بتتقولي لية
> انا عمرى مهعرف احبك من بعيد
> ...


----------



## mes (20 أكتوبر 2008)

سؤالى للاولاد .....................

لو ولد حسس لبنت انه شويه ويروح يتقدملها وخلى حد من عيلته يشوفها وكانت واضحه اوى الحكايه دى

بس هما ميعرفوش بعض خااااااااااالص الا بالنظرات بس وكمان هو اللى ابتدا بالنظرات دى بس عدت فتره هو

اختفى خالص واخوه بس اللى ظاهر الايام دى وبيبص عليها بس هو ممكن يكون اختفى ليه معتقدش لو

رجع فى كلامه هيخاف منها وهيخاف يوريها وشه معتقدش دا ابدا ................

فبما ان السؤال دا للاولاد يبقى ياريت تقولوا دا يبقى ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




هو محدش رد على سؤالى ليه من الاولاد عايزه اعرف رأيكم وردودكم كلكم فى الموضوع دا لو سمحتوا


----------



## mes (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مستنياكم ياجماعه تردوا على سؤالى انا سألته مرتين لغاية دلوقتى


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

mes قال:


> سؤالى للاولاد .....................
> 
> لو ولد حسس لبنت انه شويه ويروح يتقدملها وخلى حد من عيلته يشوفها وكانت واضحه اوى الحكايه دى
> 
> ...


 

بصى هوه سؤالك مش مفهوم 
بس انا هرد على الكلام الالى فهمته منها 
انتى تقصدى يعنى ولد اعجب ببنت بس مايعرفهاش 
ولا اتكلموا قبل كده 
مجرد نظرات 
بس لازم يكونوا يعرفوا بعض علشان يروح يتقدملها 
سورى فى اللفظ ( مش من الشكل العام نقدر نحكم على الشخص الذى امامنا) 
ممكن يكون الشخص ده مع نفسه ومعجب جدا بالشخص الاخر 
بس ماعندهوش الشجاعه انوا يروح ويتكلم ودى مشكله فعلا 
ماينفعش فى عصرنا ده النظرات مهما كانت تحمل من معانى 
وماينفعش كمان زى ما ذكرت انوا يروح يتقدم لبنت مايعرفش عنها حاجه 
وليه لما يرجع يخاف يوريها وشه 
هوه كان مواعدها بحاجه علشان يخاف يوريها وشه 
لاء ما اتعقدش 
ده لو كان كده معنى سؤالك 
لو كان الجواب خارج الموضوع اطرحى السؤال بمعنى اخر ​


----------



## mes (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى كوكو مان لردك ................

بس لما هو زى ماانتا بتقول انه مايعرفهاش اصلا يبقى هايخاف من انه يوريها وشه تانى ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

امال هو اختفى ليه واخوه مازالت نظراته مستمره علما بان اخوه متجوز وعنده اولاد ومعروف بانه انسان محترم


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

> بس لما هو زى ماانتا بتقول انه مايعرفهاش اصلا يبقى هايخاف من انه يوريها وشه تانى ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
لاء يبقى فى سبب تانى ده اذا كان هوه فعلا خايف انوا يوريها وشه تانى 




> امال هو اختفى ليه واخوه مازالت نظراته مستمره علما بان اخوه متجوز وعنده اولاد ومعروف بانه انسان محترم


 
يمكن عنده ظروف خلته اختفى فجأه 
ظروف شغل مثلا - او دراسه .....الخ 
او يمكن ارتبط ببنت تانيه 
​


----------



## bashaeran (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الى 0 0 ( mes ) المحترم او محترمة ارجوا في البداية ان تسمحيلي من عدم فهم سوالك بشكل الجيد والى افتهمته اذا كان المقصد الحب من طرف واحد ولو بالنضرات ارجوا اطلاعي لاعطيب رائي وشكرا الرب معك


----------



## mes (22 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا انا بنت 

ثانيا انا المشكله قولتها وشرحتها فى مشاركاتى الاولى ليا فى نفس الصفحه هنا 

هو ايه ياجماعه اللى مش مفهوم فى المشكله بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

اعتقد انى المشكله واضحه جدا 
وافتكر انى وضحت لحضرتك ايه هتكون الاسباب المقترحه ​


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2008)

سؤالى 

 لية اغلب البنات فيهم ان يكون متعلينى ع الشخص اللى يعملهم
كويس او بالمعنى العام متئنزحين  شويه ؟؟
 سورى ع السؤال
​


----------



## sara23 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا مش كل البنات ‏
ثانيا ممكن البنات اللي بتعمل كده تكون فاكره ان الولذ لما بيعاملها كويس ان هو معجب بيوا فبتحاول تقفل معاه عشان مايزودهاش 
سوالي انا بقي
لو في ولد حسس بنت في اول سنه في الكليه اتقابلو فيها ان هو معجب بيها 
ويادوب فاتت فتره الاجازه و بعد كده رجع متغير  معاها و مع كل اصحابه ‏
مش معاها هي بس مع  العلم ان خلال فتره الاجازه كانت في واحده معاه في الدفعه بتتصل بيه باستمرار و من الاخر معجبه بيه وباين عليها اوي
يبقي الولد ده ايه اللي حصله؟
ارجو اكتر من راي


----------



## mina_picasso (3 نوفمبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> اولا مش كل البنات ‏
> ثانيا ممكن البنات اللي بتعمل كده تكون فاكره ان الولذ لما بيعاملها كويس ان هو معجب بيوا فبتحاول تقفل معاه عشان مايزودهاش
> سوالي انا بقي
> لو في ولد حسس بنت في اول سنه في الكليه اتقابلو فيها ان هو معجب بيها
> ...



*هههههههههههه يعني أية الكلام دة واحدة معه في الأجازة ......!

وانت عرفتي الكلام دة أزاي :t9:

ماعلينا من الواضح انه أتخنق منكم وجاب جاز :t30:

أو في حاجة حصلت معه مديقاه خلتة مش طايق الدفعة لا وأي حد ولا حتي نفسة وبتحصل كتير يعني فترة وحتعدي.

كنت بتحصل معيا كتيررررررررررررررررررر

بس خلاص عدينا المرحلة دي من زمان ​*


----------



## sara23 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *هههههههههههه يعني أية الكلام دة واحدة معه في الأجازة ......!
> 
> وانت عرفتي الكلام دة أزاي :t9:
> لان الموضوع ده حصل مع واحده صحبتي والبنت اللي عملت كده هي اللي قالتلها
> ...


ميرسي كتير يا مينا علي ردك
وكان نفسي اسالك سوال
موضوع بيكاسو ده عشان انت بترسم ولا محرد اسم؟؟؟؟


----------



## mina_picasso (4 نوفمبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> ميرسي كتير يا مينا علي ردك
> وكان نفسي اسالك سوال
> موضوع بيكاسو ده عشان انت بترسم ولا محرد اسم؟؟؟؟



*مرسي كتيييييييييير ليكي.

هو أسم بيكاسو لآني برسم مش مجرد أسم بس علي قدي يعني وأنا رفعت صور كنت رسمتها علي المنتدي هنا في قسم الصور المسحية .​*


----------



## almo7eb_17 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

وما كل نفس حين تلقى حبيبها تسر ولا كل الغياب يضيرها
فان سرها قبل الفراق لقائه فليس بمأمون عليها سرورها


----------



## Rosetta (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*سؤاااااااااااال:
لما الشب يحب بنت..و شاف فيها شريكة حياته و عمره (زوجة المستقبل).. و هي كمان بتبادله نفس الشعور(يعني بينهم علاقة حب).. هل ممكن انه يغير رايه فيها بمجرد انه شاف بنت تانية (ممكن تكون احلى منها)؟؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*



سؤاااااااااااال:
لما الشب يحب بنت..و شاف فيها شريكة حياته و عمره (زوجة المستقبل).. و هي كمان بتبادله نفس الشعور(يعني بينهم علاقة حب).. هل ممكن انه يغير رايه فيها بمجرد انه شاف بنت تانية (ممكن تكون احلى منها)؟؟؟
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
يبقى ده ماكنش حب 
ده كان مجرد اعجاب فقط 

سؤالى

تحت الانشاء ​


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ​
> يبقى ده ماكنش حب
> ده كان مجرد اعجاب فقط
> 
> ...



*لا هو بيحبها و هي كمان بتحبة و كل تصرفاته دليل على انه بيحبها..
بس انا سؤالي هل ممكن انه بعد الحب دا كله .. انه يحب بنت تانية ؟؟*


----------



## SALVATION (6 نوفمبر 2008)

_


بس انا سؤالي هل ممكن انه بعد الحب دا كله .. انه يحب بنت تانية ؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لو كان حب حقيقى
معتقدش انو هيفكر فى غرها وحتى لو فكر فى غرها هتفضل ديما فى باله وتفكيره
بس فى حاجة عند الشباب عموما انو بيقدر يسيطر على مشاعره  غير البنت
سؤااااالى
ليه البنت لما بتفكر فى انها تعمل حاجه بتنسا كل اللى حواليها حتى لو الحاجة ديه هتتعب اللى حواليها وممكن اهلها كمان ومش بتحس بحد غير انها لقت اللى هيه بتدور عليه؟​​_


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> لو كان حب حقيقى
> معتقدش انو هيفكر فى غرها وحتى لو فكر فى غرها هتفضل ديما فى باله وتفكيره
> بس فى حاجة عند الشباب عموما انو بيقدر يسيطر على مشاعره  غير البنت
> ...






> بس فى حاجة عند الشباب عموما انو بيقدر يسيطر على مشاعره  غير البنت


*كيف يعني ما فهمت؟؟*




> سؤااااالى
> ليه البنت لما بتفكر فى انها تعمل حاجه بتنسا كل اللى حواليها حتى لو الحاجة ديه هتتعب اللى حواليها وممكن اهلها كمان ومش بتحس بحد غير انها لقت اللى هيه بتدور عليه؟


*
مش كل البنات كده.. بس احيانا في حاجات الاهل مستحيل انهم يتفهموها خصوصا في مجتمعنا دا.. بس دا ما بيعني انه البنت دي تعمل اللي في راسها حتى لو كانت عارفة انه غلط.. و بيتعب اللي حوليها..و في النهايه كل انسان فيه براسه عقل و يقدر يميز الصح من الغلط..*


----------



## SALVATION (6 نوفمبر 2008)

_



كيف يعني ما فهمت؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعنى بيقدر يسيطر على نفسة غير البنت 
البنت ممكن فشل حبها يخليها تفكر فى الانتحار الولد بيحاول انو يتأقلم مع الحياة الجديده




مش كل البنات كده.. بس احيانا في حاجات الاهل مستحيل انهم يتفهموها خصوصا في مجتمعنا دا.. بس دا ما بيعني انه البنت دي تعمل اللي في راسها حتى لو كانت عارفة انه غلط.. و بيتعب اللي حوليها..و في النهايه كل انسان فيه براسه عقل و يقدر يميز الصح من الغلط..​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اعتقد ان الاغلبية البنات بتكون كده 
بتكون حطه فى تفكرها مثلاا ان هوه ده الحب اللى هيرفعها فوق السحاب وينسيها الدنيا وممكن تبيع الدنيا علشانة وتعمل حاجات استحاله انها تفكر فيها قبل كده او حتى تتكلم فيها ولو اتذكرت قدمها عن شخصية اخرى تفضل تتريق عليه او تستهزاء بيه       ......     ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



​​_


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2008)

> اعتقد ان الاغلبية البنات بتكون كده
> بتكون حطه فى تفكرها مثلاا ان هوه ده الحب اللى هيرفعها فوق السحاب وينسيها الدنيا وممكن تبيع الدنيا علشانة وتعمل حاجات استحاله انها تفكر فيها قبل كده او حتى تتكلم فيها ولو اتذكرت قدمها عن شخصية اخرى تفضل تتريق عليه او تستهزاء بيه ...... ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*طيب ما هي لما تكون عارفة انه هو دا الحب الحقيقي اللي لقيته .. اكيد هتدافع عنه و تعمل المستحيل علشان يعيش الحب دا..طبعا مش لوحدها هتدافع اكيد الطرف التاني هيدافع معها..و لما تحس انه الطرف التاني واقف معها اكيد هي هتتشجع و تدافع عن حبها..مش غلط يعني .. بس اكيد بشكل ما يخليهم ما يتعدوا الحدود.. *


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2009)

نرجع لحوارنا من جديد 

ايه رأيك فى الشاب اللى يكون لسه اول مره يشوفك 

وييجى يقولك بحبك ؟

السؤال موجه للبنات طبعا ​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> نرجع لحوارنا من جديد
> 
> ايه رأيك فى الشاب اللى يكون لسه اول مره يشوفك
> 
> ...



*هو في جوابين يا اما فعلا بيكون عم يكزب و قصده يتسلى 
او انه فعلا صادق بس باعتقادي في هيك حالة ما بيكون حب..بيكون بس مجرد اعجاب و ارتياح..و ممكن يتطور الى حب

سؤال لشباب : شو هي مواصفات شريكة حياتك من حيث الشكل و الشخصية .. و بالتفصيل ..
و مرسي يا كوكو انك رجعت الموضوع ...
زمااااااان عنه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2009)

> سؤال لشباب : شو هي مواصفات شريكة حياتك من حيث الشكل و الشخصية .. و بالتفصيل ..


 
مواصفات شريكه حياتى 

1- تكون متدينه 

2- يكون فيه تفاهم بينى وبينها 

3- مش مهم عندى الشهاده اوى بس ماتكنش اقل من دبلوم 

4- تكون بتحبنى طبعا 

5- تكون جميله (مش شرط الجمال اذا كان فيه تفاهم)

بس كده مش طماع انا

السؤال موجه للبنات

ايه رأيك فى الشاب اللى ماشى على الموضه؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يونيو 2009)

*ايه رأيك فى الشاب اللى ماشى على الموضه؟؟؟؟​**
بصراحة انا بحب الشب الانيق و اللي لبسه دايما رسمي..و مش شرط يكون على الموضة 
المهم يكون انيق و متناسق
و بصراحة موضة هلايام مش موضة.. كلها هبل بهبل (سوري على الكلمة) بس انا هيك بشوف


سؤال للشباب: اكتر صفة بتكره تواجدها عند البنت؟؟​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2009)

> سؤال للشباب: اكتر صفة بتكره تواجدها عند البنت؟؟


 
بصراحه 

انها تكون شايفه نفسها 

سؤالى للبنات:

ايه رأيك فى الولد اللى كل يوم يحب واحده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يونيو 2009)

*ايه رأيك فى الولد اللى كل يوم يحب واحده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​**
بصراحة بحس الشب اللي متل هيك بتكون شخصيته مهزوزة و ما عنده ثقة بنفسه .. و مش قادر ياخد قراراته!!

سؤال للشباب: ليش عيونكم دايما لبرة..يعني حتى لو كنت مرتبط او متزوج ..بتكون دايما بتطلع على بنات تانيين غير حبيبتك او زوجتك؟؟​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2009)

> سؤال للشباب: ليش عيونكم دايما لبرة..يعني حتى لو كنت مرتبط او متزوج ..بتكون دايما بتطلع على بنات تانيين غير حبيبتك او زوجتك؟؟


 
سؤال محرج شويه 

بس اجابته فى منتهى السهوله 

وسورى على الاجابه 

بتطلع لحد تانى لانى الانسانه اللى متربط بيها مش مليه عنيه

سؤالى للبنات :

ليه البنت ديما عنيها على الشاب الاستايل ومش بتبص على الشخصيه؟؟ 
​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يونيو 2009)

*بتطلع لحد تانى لانى الانسانه اللى متربط بيها مش مليه عنيه​*
*تعليق على اجابتك يا كوكو ..بالعكس هي بتكون مالية عيونه و بحبها و بيموت عليها..بس خلاص ما في مجال الا ما يطلع على كل بنت بتمر قدامه ...​**
ليه البنت ديما عنيها على الشاب الاستايل ومش بتبص على الشخصيه؟؟​*
*مش كل البنات هيك يا كوكو ..لانه الانسان بلا شخصية هو ولا شي ...و البنات اللي بتكون هيك بيكون تفكيرها كتير سطحي ..​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 يونيو 2009)

*سؤال للشباب: اكتر صفه بتكرهها في الشب ؟؟​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2009)

متأكده انى السؤال للشباب ​ 
اوك هجاوب 

اكتر صفه بكرها فى اى شاب 

انوا ممكن يبيع صاحبه علشان بنت 

سؤالى للبنات :

ايه رأيك فى الولد اللى يبيع اصحابه علشان يروح يتكلم مع بنت ؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يونيو 2009)

*ايه رأيك فى الولد اللى يبيع اصحابه علشان يروح يتكلم مع بنت ؟؟؟؟​*
*مش شرط يعني !!
هلأ كل شب بده يحكي مع بنت ببيع اصحابه !!

و لو صارت و انا كنت محل البنت هيدي ..مستحيل اوافق عليه ..لانه متل ما باع اصحابه في يوم رح يبيعني انا كمان 

سؤال للشباب : عمرك عاكست بنت ماشية في الشارع؟؟​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2009)

> سؤال للشباب : عمرك عاكست بنت ماشية في الشارع؟؟


​طيب بقول نغير السؤال احسن 

بصى 

مش هقولك لاء 

حصل 

بس زمان 

لكن دلوقتى نشكر ربنا 

مش بحب اعاكس اى بنت حتى لو كانت ملكه جمال (سورى فى الكلمه)

سؤالى للبنات :

ايه تصرفك لما تتعاكسى من شاب غلس ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (14 يونيو 2009)

*بعمل نفسي مسمعتش ..........اصل بيتهيالي مش ينفع انه واحده تقف تزعق لو لد  فالشارع 
وخاصه لو معاه مجموعه من اصحابه او حتي ولد واحد
بس ساعات بكون عايزه اغيظه ابصله من فزق لي تحت

سوالي للشباب ...ايه نصحيتك للبنت (اختك)اللي تتعرض لمعاكسه من شاب غلس ف الشارع؟​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2009)

نصحتى 

انها تمشى وماتبصلهوش خالص 

ولا تديله اى اهميه 

سؤالى للبنات : 

مش عارف ماعنديش سؤال 

لو عندكوا انتوا اسؤلوا ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يونيو 2009)

اسمحلولي اشارك معاكم في الموضوع الحلو خاااالص ده و اسأل و اقول

ايه اكتر موضة نزلت للشباب و الشباب قلدوها بشكل هستيري ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2009)

عمرو دياب 

كل لما يغير الاستايل بتاعه القى ناس كتير تانى يوم عملوا زيه 

مش عندى سؤال بردوا 

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 يونيو 2009)

*عاوزة اسال الشباب 
اية اللي بيمتعك في انك تعرف 100 بنت في وقت واحد 
وكل واحدة تديها شعور انها ملكة قلبك ​*


----------



## كوك (16 يونيو 2009)

_*موضوع رائع يا كوكو*_

_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*موضوع رائع يا كوكو*_​
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
امشى ياد من هنا :smil8:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *عاوزة اسال الشباب​*
> *اية اللي بيمتعك في انك تعرف 100 بنت في وقت واحد *
> *وكل واحدة تديها شعور انها ملكة قلبك *​


 
سؤال جميل جدا يا رجعا 

بالنسبه انى الولد يعرف كذا بنت ده بيحسسه انه ملك زمانه 

وماحدش زيه يعرف بنات كتير

مش كل الاود طبعا 

فى ناس بتفضل انها ماتعرفش بنات 

وفى ناس بتفضل انها تعرف كذا بنت 

وبيكون صداقه بس 

وفى ناس بتحب تتسلى 

وده طبعا مرفوض 

سؤالى للبنات :

ليه البنت ممكن (مش كل البنات) تمثل على الولد انها بتحبه وتاخد كل اللى وراه وقدامه وبعدين تسيبه ايه الميزه فى كده يعنى ؟؟​


----------



## zama (16 يونيو 2009)

GOOD idea 
This is object lesson


----------



## Rosetta (16 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> سؤال جميل جدا يا رجعا
> 
> بالنسبه انى الولد يعرف كذا بنت ده بيحسسه انه ملك زمانه
> 
> ...



*ممكن يكون حب استغلال ..يعني متل هيك بنت شو بدها احسن من انه كل احتياجاتها تكون بين ايديها من هدايا و ملابس و طلعات و بطاقات شحن !! و كله ببلاش طبعا 
ما في سؤال ببالي 
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ممكن يكون حب استغلال ..يعني متل هيك بنت شو بدها احسن من انه كل احتياجاتها تكون بين ايديها من هدايا و ملابس و طلعات و بطاقات شحن !! و كله ببلاش طبعا ​*
> *ما في سؤال ببالي *​


 
بالظبط ده اللى عايز اوضحه 

يعنى بالمصرى يسمى ( حب مصالح)

مافى سؤال بردوا 

ياريت يا جماعه اللى عنده سؤال يشاركنا :smil16:​


----------



## farou2 (18 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *عاوزة اسال الشباب
> اية اللي بيمتعك في انك تعرف 100 بنت في وقت واحد
> وكل واحدة تديها شعور انها ملكة قلبك ​*



حاضر حجاوب 
1-مرض نفسي ناتج عن غرور زائف بسبب نقص مثلاً معاه مال او عنده جمال معين 
2-هبل
3-تعويض عن خساره عاطفيه سابقه او حب انتقام عن هذه الخساره
مع كل الصدق هذا راي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

ماحدش عنده سؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2009)

*مش عارفة يا كوكو!!​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

اممممممممممم 

طيب اسأل انا 

سؤال للبنات :

ايه رأيك فى البنت اللى تتفرج على ماتش كوره ؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يونيو 2009)

> ايه رأيك فى البنت اللى تتفرج على ماتش كوره ؟؟


رأيي انها بنت مية مية و ذي الفل ذيي طبعا ههههههههههههههه

لا بجد اصلي من و انا صغيرة بشجع الكورة حبا فيها
بس الكورة دلوقتي بقت موضة جديدة بالنسبة للبنات 
يعني زمان انا لما كنت احكي لاصحابي البنات اني بتفرج على المتشات و كدة الاقيهم يبقوا مستغربني جدا و يقولولي انتي بت غريبة 
دلوقتي بقت حاجة عادية جدا ان البنت تبقى بتتفرج على الكورة

فيه برده نوعية بنات بتبقى واخداها منظرة يعني مثلا تقولك انان بتفرج على كل ماتشات الكورة 
و هي قاعدة في البيت بتقشر بطاطس 
و تيجي تسألها على الماتش تقولك ده كان ناقص ملح ههههههههههههه 
يعني مش فاهمة فيه اي حاجة 

و اغلبية نوعية البنات مش بيتفرجوا على الكورة لأنها بطبيعتهم حاجة مش مستحبة 
لكنها دلوقتي للأسف بقت موضة للبنات انهم يتفرجوا على الكورة و الماتشات للأسف بيقلدوني هههههههههه

سؤالي هيكون 

ليه الولاد بيشجعوا ديما فرق برة من الكورة ذي مانشستر و ريال مدريد و برشلونة 
و الفرق المصرية منفضنلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مافيش وطنية كدة خالص "بما اننا بنتكلم في الكورة "؟؟؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2009)

لانى الفرق الاخرى بتلعب كوره صح 

والواحد بيحس انها بيتفرج على كوره صح 

بالنسبالى انا 

بشجع الاهلى 

سؤالى للبنات :

مش عارف الاسئله راحت فين ​


----------



## DoooDooo (20 يونيو 2009)

*طب سؤال للشباب .. هل من الممكن انك تأخذ لك فى الحياة قدوة تكون فتاه؟؟*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

ممكن 

ليه لاء 

مافيش اسئله بردوا 

اسئلوا انتوا ​


----------



## farou2 (21 يونيو 2009)

اكيد لا مانع وهناك الكثير منهم والدتي ورايس و ووو كلن بحسب بعض الامور والمواهب والقدرات​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يونيو 2009)

*سؤالي للشباب: اول ما تشوف بنت خلينا نحكي انها جميلة و حلوة كتير.. هل اول شي بيخطر على بالك انك تعمل علاقة معها و تتقرب منها اكتر ؟؟مع العلم انك كنت تعرفها بس بشكل سطحي و انت عارف من اللي حواليك انها بنت منيحة و ما عليها حكي ! *


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2009)

ايه المانع ادام هيه بنت كويسه 

ومعروف عنها انهار مؤدبه واخلاق عاليه 

سؤالى للبنات :

ايه رأيك فى الشاب اللى بيقضى معظم وقته بره البيت؟؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 يونيو 2009)

> ايه رأيك فى الشاب اللى بيقضى معظم وقته بره البيت؟؟؟



رأيي اني بضايق من اخواتي الولاد لما بيعدوا في البيت كتييييير 
لان الشاب لازم ينزل و يشوف و يتعرف و يعرف ناس اكتر و يكون علاقات
لو مانزلش من البيت هيبقى انطوائي و هياخد على الكسل و احنا محتاجين شباب مايعرفش حاجة اسمها كسل
علشان يقدر يلاقي شغل في الايام السودا اللي احنا بنعيشها دي
ده غير كمان ان القاعدة في البيت و قت كتييير بتبعدوا عن المجتمع اللي بيتغير يعني مثلا 
بيبقى قاعد في البيت شايف الدنيا حلوة و الناس جميلة و طيبة و لو جه يخرج يتصدم من اللي بيشوفه
انا من وجهة نظري مش بحب الشاب اللي بيعد في البيت وقت كبير 
لازم ينزل و يتعرف على المجتمع و العالم اللي هو عايش فيه 

سؤالي بقى

بتفضل البنت تنزل كتييييير و لا تعد في البيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2009)

> سؤالي بقى
> 
> بتفضل البنت تنزل كتييييير و لا تعد في البيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
فى الزمن اللى احنا فيه دلوقتى

افضل انها تقعد فى البيت 

سؤالى للبنات :

ايه رأيك فى ولد كل حياته بعيد عن ربنا؟؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يونيو 2009)

> ايه رأيك فى ولد كل حياته بعيد عن ربنا؟؟؟



اممممممممممممممم مافيش حد كامل
لو تاب وو رجع لربنا خلاص مالناش حق ان احنا نحاسبه على اي حاجة
القديس موسى الاسود كان طول عمره بعيد عن ربنا و عمل كل حاجة غلط 
و لما تاب بقى من القديسين
رايي ان دي خدمة و اني احاول على قد ماقدر اني ارجعه لربنا و ارجع و اقول مافيش حد كامل و لا 
في حد قريب من ربنا مية في المية 
لو تاب و عرف ربنا عادي جدا اني اتعامل معاه 

سؤالي 

ليه ديما الشباب بيفضلوا ان البنات تعد في البيت و مش تشتغل ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2009)

> سؤالي





> ليه ديما الشباب بيفضلوا ان البنات تعد في البيت و مش تشتغل ؟؟؟؟؟​


 

بالنسبه اذا كانت مراته او اخته 

فهوه بيكون خايف عليها ​ 
واذا كانت مراته ​ 
طيب ماهو الراجل قادر يصرف على البيت يبقى ليه هيه تشتغل وتتعب نفسها ​ 
ادام هوه قادر يصرف على البيت ​ 
سؤالى للبنات :​ 
ايه رأيك فى الراجل اللى ينزل السوق مع مراته ويجيب الحاجه معاها ؟؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يونيو 2009)

> سؤالى للبنات :
> 
> 
> ايه رأيك فى الراجل اللى ينزل السوق مع مراته ويجيب الحاجه معاها ؟؟؟



راجل ذي السكر طبعا 
راجل عصري و متحضر و عايز يشارك مراته في كل حاجة 
و يسلام بقى لو كان بيقف معاها في المطبخ يعك كدة اي حاجة 
دي بتبقى لذيذة جدا جدا
و مراته بتحس انو عايز يشاركها في كل حاجة ختى لو مش بيعرف يعملها 

اممممممممممممممممم
سؤالي للشباب

يا ترى بتفضل البنت الكوووووووول اللي بتمشي تبع الموضة و لا البنت العادية خالص في لبسها و تعاملتها و كل حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2009)

> سؤالي للشباب
> 
> يا ترى بتفضل البنت الكوووووووول اللي بتمشي تبع الموضة و لا البنت العادية خالص في لبسها و تعاملتها و كل حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


البنت العاديه لاكن مش خالص 

يعنى يكون لابسها ماشى مع الموضه بس مش الموضه بتاعت اليومين دول 

بمعنى موضه بس بالمعقول 

سؤالى للبنات :

ايه رأيك فى الولد اللى بيكون مطول شعره؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يونيو 2009)

> سؤالى للبنات :
> 
> ايه رأيك فى الولد اللى بيكون مطول شعره؟؟



امممممممممممممممممممممم
هي دي بتعتبر حرية الشخصية هو من حقه انه يعمل اللي هو عايزه في نفسه و في شكله 
بس البنات ديما بتحب الولد اللي يكون راجل في مظهره و كلامه و تصرفاته 
يعني البنات مش بتفضل الولد اللي بيطول شعره 

سؤالي للشباب 

ايه رأيك في البنت اللي الاجتماعية زيادة عن اللزوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

هيه بتكون صفه كويسه ومش كويسه فى نفس الوقت 

بس لو الصفه دى بيكون ليها حدود بتكون كويسه 

للاسف

ماعنديش سؤال​


----------



## farou2 (3 يوليو 2009)

احبها بسرعه​


----------



## farou2 (3 يوليو 2009)

سؤال ما رايك في الشاب صاحب التكشيره :smil8: 
بس هو في الحقيقه غير خالص :smil6:
بس ماشي فيها عشان يبان صاحب شخصيه قويه :spor24:
وفاكر انها طريقه تشد البنات ليه :961gn:
وكمان تديه احترام بين الناس وكمان مركز متقدم بالشغل :ab8:
انا مش كده مش قادر اخوف ولد صغير من نظره واحده 
ولا اقدر اخلي المظفين اول ما يشوفوني يرتعبوا ويغزلوا متل خلية نحل 
بس احب اعرف ارآئكم 
وطبعاً لن اغير رأي 
:big33:
​


----------



## DoooDooo (4 يوليو 2009)

*اذا كان هو بيكشر يعنى لمجرد انه يُحترم من الناس .. فطبيعى مش هيبقى الشخصية اللى هو عايز يكونها واكيد يعنى هيبان عليه انه بيمثل..
و الشخصية اللى مش طبيعية او غير راضية بنفسها ف بتحاول تجمل نفسها دى شخصية شوية بتبقى غير مقبولة من الناس... الشئ الطبيعى دايما بيبقى حلو .. والانسان الطبيعى وبيتصرف حسب شخصيته مهما كانت بيُقبل من الناس بسهولة
ولكن .. الانسان اللى بتقول عليه .. وهو فعلا مش كده .. وحد عرف شخصيته بجد وقرب منه .. هيعرف يتفاهم معاه .. ومش بعيد يحبه .. بس هى فرصة التقرب من الشخص ده بتبقى قليلة حبة .. 
ده رأيى

سؤال للشباب
ايه اكتر حاجة تخليك ترفض البنت اللى قدامك؟؟
*​


----------



## farou2 (4 يوليو 2009)

dooodooo قال:


> *اذا كان هو بيكشر يعنى لمجرد انه يُحترم من الناس .. فطبيعى مش هيبقى الشخصية اللى هو عايز يكونها واكيد يعنى هيبان عليه انه بيمثل..
> و الشخصية اللى مش طبيعية او غير راضية بنفسها ف بتحاول تجمل نفسها دى شخصية شوية بتبقى غير مقبولة من الناس... الشئ الطبيعى دايما بيبقى حلو .. والانسان الطبيعى وبيتصرف حسب شخصيته مهما كانت بيُقبل من الناس بسهولة
> ولكن .. الانسان اللى بتقول عليه .. وهو فعلا مش كده .. وحد عرف شخصيته بجد وقرب منه .. هيعرف يتفاهم معاه .. ومش بعيد يحبه .. بس هى فرصة التقرب من الشخص ده بتبقى قليلة حبة ..
> ده رأيى
> ...


هندامها 
يعني مرتبه او لا واخذ من النظره الاولى القرار​


----------



## farou2 (4 يوليو 2009)

سؤال للبنات
اي شخصية تحيرك فلا تعرقين ان كنت تحبينها او تكرهينها
مثال القوي جداً لانه احياناً لا يمنحك مكانا 
المتفائل جداً لانك لا تشعرين معه بمسؤلية 
الحساس جداً 
اعتقد سيكون اختياركن ........ كل الصفات الجيدة + جداً

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يوليو 2009)

مافيش رد ؟؟​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يوليو 2009)

farou2 قال:


> سؤال للبنات
> اي شخصية تحيرك فلا تعرقين ان كنت تحبينها او تكرهينها
> مثال القوي جداً لانه احياناً لا يمنحك مكانا
> المتفائل جداً لانك لا تشعرين معه بمسؤلية
> ...



*الشخصيه التى تحيرنى هى الشخصيه الغير ثابته على مبدأ فما ترفضه اليوم ترحب به فى الغد والعكس .. هى شخصيه محيره بالنسه لى وبيصعب أن أتعامل معها *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يوليو 2009)

farou2 قال:


> سؤال للبنات
> اي شخصية تحيرك فلا تعرقين ان كنت تحبينها او تكرهينها
> مثال القوي جداً لانه احياناً لا يمنحك مكانا
> المتفائل جداً لانك لا تشعرين معه بمسؤلية
> ...



مممممممممممممم
الشخصية اللى تحير اللى يكون يوم حبيبك ويوم مش طايقك ويوم رافعك من على الارض ويوم تانى نفسه يرميك فى البحر :11azy:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يوليو 2009)

ميرررررسى على مشاركتكم ورأيكم يا اخوتى 

فى انتظار سؤالكم ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يوليو 2009)

*الشباب بيستفاد ايه لما يعاكس بنت ويجرح مشاعرها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يوليو 2009)

> الشباب بيستفاد ايه لما يعاكس بنت ويجرح مشاعرها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
مش شايف انى فيه استفاده 

بس هيه بتكون غلاسه من شاب غير مهذب 

سؤالى للبنات 

ايه شعورك لما شاب يعاكسك فى الشارع ؟؟؟​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يوليو 2009)

ايه شعورك لما شاب يعاكسك فى الشارع ؟؟؟
بصراحة ببقى نفسى ارميه تحت عربية لانه شخص مش محترم
بس طبعا مفيش اى تصرف فى ايدى 
ربنا موجود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه 

طيب 

فى انتظار اجابه اخرى 

او سؤال​


----------



## Rosetta (30 يوليو 2009)

*سؤال لشباب : الشب اللي بيحب حب حقيقي.. هل ممكن ازا سافر او بعد عن حبيبته انه ينساها و يبطل يشتاقلها ؟؟ مع انه في حواليه ناس كتير و بيسلوه ؟؟​*


----------



## كوك (1 أغسطس 2009)

_*فكره حلوه اوى يا كوكو*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_

_*تسلم ايدك ويسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------

